# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/14



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:fuckthis TOO DAMN EARLY FOR THIS THREAD!!!



Spoiler



could be a good show


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Will be another RAW on autopilot I believe.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Where is Raw this week? What sort of crowd can we expect?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm dreading this RAW like I've never dreaded anything in my life. If Nikki Bella loses her title, shit is going to hit the fan. #CutForNikki


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh good Raw is on.....


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Queen Nikki better keep the title fuck Charlotte. *


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

My (reasonable) wish list for RAW:

Sting has either got to beat Rollins down or get beaten down himself. This feud lacks fire to bring the two to a clash.

Limit the Cena time. He is damn near guaranteed another US run come next Sunday so the suspense here is nil.

Take a risk and make the Divas match the main event. The ratings can't be much worse than last week. 

New Day retains and hopefully put the Dudleyz on the ropes on SmackDown.

Owens/Ryback gets set in stone, for the love of God move on from Show/Miz already.

Confirm RuRu/Ziggler already and give it a stip that puts a bullet in the thing, and open them up for new feuds.

Actually use some of the 3 hours to build characters who aren't booked for the PPV. Start planting seeds for the next events/storylines.

When all is said and done, this go-home show will set the standard of what kind of product WWE is going to deliver from here on out until the Rumble.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Its time for Nikki to make some history! :banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Monday Night FOOTBALL Baby! :rollins


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Nikki Bella will retain the title tonight and Nikki Bella will be the longest Diva's Champion ever in the history books. 

The rest of Raw well. You know the usual.*


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

wtf when did they start saying "Season premiere" when it comes to Raw!?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*What I'd like to see:*
No opening 20 minute promo.
A night without a meaningless 6-Man tag match.
I'd like to see what Nikki/Charlotte can do in a 15 minute match.


*What we will see:*
An opening 20 minute promo
At least 1 6-Man tag match.
Nikki/Charlotte in a 5 minute match that ends in a clusterfuck of divas running around.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*What I'd like to see : *








:heyman4


*What I would see : *

Nothing that interests me. I think I'll watch MNF instead.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

PraXitude said:


> wtf when did they start saying "Season premiere" when it comes to Raw!?


I remember they said the same thing last year, so at least since then. Funny how their season premiere always falls on the start of Monday Night Football.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing just how far this company will go tonight just to take the piss out of Aj and Punk. :aj3 unk3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Probably gonna skip this one, tbh. Might watch the first half hour. It's just so ugh lately.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

No chance I'm watching ANY wrestling tonight. Gona get me some string cheese and Sprite Zero. Maybe get alittle fabreeze in the room for aroma therapy....AND FOOTBALL ARGHGHGHGHGHGHH


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for *Monday Night Football*


*Fixed.

It's back, you don't need to suffer anymore.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope Masked Kane returns tonight and chokeslams Seth Rollis to hell


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw


LMAO This guy. :ha

Do you have liver disease yet?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> LMAO This guy. :ha
> 
> Do you have liver disease yet?


Naw not even close, seasoned professional from the great state of Wisconsin here :thumbsup


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Raw isn't so bad if you play PWA. It gives you someone to root for. Join PWA today! (Click on sig.)


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I really hope Charlotte wins tonight, the divas division can't move forward until Nikki loses the title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wouldn't choose monumental as the adjective to describe RAW, but WWE has got to try and hype it after all. I'll be hoping for a Bellabration and the absolute failure of Charlotte to take the title from Nikki. Where is RAW from this week?


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll go ahead and predict New Day will be my favorite part of the show. 

Hopefully they know better than to open up with another Rollins promo, maybe they'll try to freshen it up for the "Season Premiere" :lol. The Wyatts/Shield angle has started to interest me again since Strowman arrived so that's a segment i'll look forward to. If Sting is on please give this guy something interesting, can't believe they're blowing his first title shot.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

SHIV said:


> I wouldn't choose monumental as the adjective to describe RAW, but WWE has got to try and hype it after all. I'll be hoping for a Bellabration and the absolute failure of Charlotte to take the title from Nikki. Where is RAW from this week?


Memphis. That was the same crowd that was absolutely DEAD at Fast Lane and I don't expect much difference here tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Memphis. That was the same crowd that was absolutely DEAD at Fast Lane and I don't expect much difference here tonight.


Thank You. It is a dead crowd and MNF returns and there is actually a second MNF game as well. So the home audience may be as dead as the live one.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Please FFS WWE, you worthless lot of so called 'creative writers', have Sting mention the fucking title and gave a serious promo, with Rollins if possible.

Stop trying to shill more merchandise and let him wear his damn coat too.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Memphis? Fuck.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Here's hoping Orton no-sells the Wyatt attack and has a match with Sheamus.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Memphis. That was the same crowd that was absolutely DEAD at Fast Lane and I don't expect much difference here tonight.


Oh no, not Memphis. They ruined Fastlane for me. 

Too bad last night Giants game soured me on any football for tonight . I'll be watching Raw live.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ZeroFear0 said:


> Oh no, not Memphis. They ruined Fastlane for me.
> 
> Too bad last night Giants game soured me on any football for tonight . I'll be watching Raw live.


Well as New Day likes to say, "DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUR!" because Raw will likely be ass and the football games should be decent.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

TKOW said:


> Here's hoping Orton no-sells the Wyatt attack and has a match with Sheamus.


Don't give them ideas. :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Queen Nikki better keep the title fuck Charlotte. *


You call her Queen Nikki...?

I don't understand a lot of wrestling fans and their weird names for people.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> You call her Queen Nikki...?
> 
> I don't understand a lot of wrestling fans and their weird names for people.


You know, Queen Nikki 11. Like the apparantly well known Queen Elizabeth 11 according to Nikki.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Crasp said:


> You know, Queen Nikki 11. Like the apparantly well known Queen Elizabeth 11 according to Nikki.


Wrestling "fans" sometimes scare me...

And the only thing I will watch is the woman's match. If only to get absolutely pissed because they have Nikki win clean thinking the fans give one shit about the talentless woman. Why am I taking a break from drinking now of all times....................................................... *eyeing ACP's stash*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> ...the only thing I will watch is the woman's match. If only to get absolutely pissed because they have Nikki win clean thinking the fans give one shit about the talentless woman...


It's kind of make or break for the revolution angle tonight. They can prove that they're serious about it and have Nikki drop the belt _tonight_, or they can pull some bullshit nonsense and prove they really don't care, and that it's really just empty words.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Tonight when Rollins takes the mic I'm going to tune out of Raw to watch tonights game


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Crasp said:


> It's kind of make or break for the revolution angle tonight. They can prove that they're serious about it and have Nikki drop the belt _tonight_, or they can pull some bullshit nonsense and prove they really don't care, and that it's really just empty words.


Given the rumours they want Bellas/Trish and Lita at WM... the latter is more likely. People want everyone but the Bellas so naturally, we get more Bellas because Vince knows better! 

It's maddening how out of touch the WWE is with the fans.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

People on twitter are rallying up tonight's divas and using this hashtag #divasformainevent 
https://twitter.com/hashtag/DivasForMainEvent?src=hash


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Fuck no! Don't put it in the main event! Don't put a Nikki Vs. Charlotte match in the main event! It's revolution suicide! 

Seriously, if they want a women's main event, make it a showcase match with two girls who can work, not two girls who _can_ both be carried to a good match, but _can't_ carry a match themselves. It will greatly sour the average viewer to women's wrestling being taken seriously.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Fearless Nikki has faced down far greater foes than Ric Flair's daughter. The drinks are on me, because tonight we're going to have a #Bellabration for the books!


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> People on twitter are rallying up tonight's divas and using this hashtag #divasformainevent
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/DivasForMainEvent?src=hash


The hashtag means to move the divas to the show "main event"


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

PraXitude said:


> wtf when did they start saying "Season premiere" when it comes to Raw!?


Its due to the fact in September 2000 they were leaving the USA Network to go to TNN/Spike TV i think that's the only reason why.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

PraXitude said:


> wtf when did they start saying "Season premiere" when it comes to Raw!?


Wait does that mean last week's Raw was The Season Finale? :jay


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Question - if Nikki becomes the longest reigning champ during the match and then loses, do they still claim the record? Trying to think of the most absurd finish here. Also can't wait for the Sting/Rollins promo that ends with the focus on HHH.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Given the rumours they want Bellas/Trish and Lita at WM... the latter is more likely. People want everyone but the Bellas so naturally, we get more Bellas because Vince knows better!
> 
> It's maddening how out of touch the WWE is with the fans.


The Divas Revolution everyone, a "buzz term" being used to put over:

Stephanie McMahon
Rhonda Rousey
Lita
Trish
and The Bellas

But none of the new talent can get themselves over and they are just lazy and stupid :ha


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> The Divas Revolution everyone, a "buzz term" being used to put over:
> 
> *Stephanie McMahon
> Rhonda Rousey
> ...


I think you put that in the right order too


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Miz TV with two big guests? Prob lame celebs or guys from Khali's training school.*


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Been over a year since Raw last opened with a match. Hope that ends tonight.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Memphis :deandre


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wonder what's going to be going on at halftime(of the MNF game)? :cena3


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The Authority opening Raw. Fuck yes! Never seen this before! This is so special, how fitting it happens on the "season premiere" of Raw, too!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> The Authority opening Raw. Fuck yes! Never seen this before! This is so special, how fitting it happens on the "season premiere" of Raw, too!


Apparently they have a historic announcement to make, it will probably be something shit.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I wonder will Kane show up tonight?


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Seth Rollins sucks, he's boring as hell, his promos are terrible, he does the pedigree like shit. I'm going to turn off the tv as soon as he shows up


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Apparently they have a historic announcement to make, it will probably be something shit.


Historic announcement, sweet. They can talk about the card, their phony Divas Revolution, probably some bullshit about the WWE Network and no one will be talking about it later except for when the commentators are produced to recap the hell out of it.

I mean... do they really think advertising The Authority opening Raw is going to pull viewers in? Maybe they were giving us a warning? I don't know.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

http://pwinsider.com/article/96573/opening-raw-tonight-is.html?p=1


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

yay


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*The Authority making an announcement to kick off RAW*



> @WWE: BREAKING: #TheAuthority kicks off @WWE #RAW’s #SeasonPremiere w/ a historic announcement LIVE at 8/7c @USA_Network! http://t.co/uPErEow2Ip


Wow how exciting


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

https://twitter.com/WWE/status/643556109442228224


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*considers watch Raw live again this week*
*remembers last week*
*reconsiders*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Sheamus vs. Randy Orton is finally happening!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

LOL "TMZ-worthy Scandal". Everyone knows that Rusev and Lana are together in real life WWE. The storylines been nothing more than a joke.

Anyway, they can come up with any last minute thing to announce for the show all they want, they are gonna have a hard time getting people to tune in over 2 football games.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

So... a 20 minute promo?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Historic rarely means shit in the WWE.

Remember that historic unification match between Cena and Orton, nobody cared.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Getting ready to watch another stellar episode of the greatest thing in the history of everything, MONDAY NIGHT RAW !


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Raw will be going to *FOUR HOURS* so that Seth Rollins will no longer have to rush his critically acclaimed opening monologues!!!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Probably needs to inform us that he dug up Warrior's corpse and finally pinned him.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Night of Champions will have more than just title matches. :shocked:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

oh meh gawd season premiere!!!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

"The WWE Network is now...$2.99!"

:jbl "TWO NINENY-NINE, MAGGLE!"


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Night of champions will be 6 hours long


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

The WWE Network is down to 9.98!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Nikki main-eventing confirmed


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Can't wait :eyeroll2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm sorta ready for RAW tonight


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

They built a new statue for Rollins made out of titanium!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

RAW going back to two hours!!.... A man can dream.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

"My father-in-law has stepped down as chairman of the company. Say hi to your new chairman, me." :trips

I can dream can't I? But yeah, SHIRLEY is probably right, it'll be Charlotte and Nikki main-eventing Raw.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Something about #DivasForMainEvent probably.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

LigerJ81 said:


> I'm sorta ready for RAW tonight


Get ready to clap!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Well, this'll inevitably be an anti-climatic pile of shit.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

How exciting... probably a boring tag team match for the main event. Or the title match between Nikki and Charlotte... I wonder how the fans will react. unk2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*



Chrome said:


> "My father-in-law has stepped down as chairman of the company. Say hi to your new chairman, me." :trips
> 
> I can dream can't I? But yeah, SHIRLEY is probably right, it'll be Charlotte and Nikki main-eventing Raw.


Why would that be historic though? The second Divas match to main event Raw doesn't sound historic to me.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Korvin said:


> LOL "TMZ-worthy Scandal". Everyone knows that Rusev and Lana are together in real life WWE. The storylines been nothing more than a joke.
> 
> Anyway, they can come up with any last minute thing to announce for the show all they want, they are gonna have a hard time getting people to tune in over 2 football games.



PG-TV Raw or American Football. I couldn't imagine picking between two things as boring as that


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

The only historic announcement will be when the wrestling media announces the lowest ratings in the history of Raw on Tuesday.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Not getting my hopes up here. Its the WWE we're talking about. They are trying real hard to pull viewers from MNF. Not going to happen guys.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Historic announcement? I'm intrigued.

Has a divas match ever closed the show on Raw? Possibly that? I can't think what else it could be.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

#ready4raw


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*



Soul Cat said:


> Why would that be historic though? The second Divas match to main event Raw doesn't sound historic to me.


To us it won't be, but in their minds it will be.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

*Sounds like they're gonna spend 20 minutes telling us that "NIKKI BELLA IS ABOUT TO BREAK THE DIVAS CHAMPIONSHIP RECORD! DIVAS REVOLUTION LOL!!!" ut*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

So, most likely they'll talk about the announcement for about 20 minutes before actually announcing what it is in what could probably take 5 minutes, or less.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

What's up with the "Season premiere" tagline? Raw hasn't had any break? I'm a little confused by that.

HHH and Steph's historic announcement has got me a little intrigued, those kinda things always do. Maybe Nikke/Charlotte main eventing, I can't think off the top of my head a divas match actually closing Raw. I'm not sure what else it would be, possibly something to do with NOC?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Daniel Bryan is returning! :mark:


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*



ABigLegend said:


> Historic announcement? I'm intrigued.
> 
> Has a divas match ever closed the show on Raw? Possibly that? I can't think what else it could be.


Yes, Lita and Trish Stratus closed a RAW show in 2004. And what a match it was.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

LOL if it's about the divas main eventing RAW , I guess they want a scapegoat for tonight's ratings faliure.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

The ropes are changing from white to Gainsborough Grey!


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Uh, New Day will get their own championship parade! :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Network free of charge next month. :vince2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Crasp said:


> #ready4raw


Send me the Smirnoff.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*



BuzzKillington said:


> Network free of charge next month. :vince2


Their problem isn't Network subscriptions, it's ratings. Besides, they've already done like 6 free months for new subscribers anyway.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Raw is on the quickest of quick hooks with Football back :maury

Seth opens the show I might be done for the night


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm actually quite interested in how they'll book the Diva's title match. Should be good.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

if its the fucking divas expect the lowest 3rd hour ever. who is going to stay up for that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*



Louaja89 said:


> LOL if it's about the divas main eventing RAW , I guess they want a scapegoat for tonight's ratings faliure.


This was my first thought. Divas Revolution exists to put Nikki Bella over :lol


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Prolly some stupid rollings appreciation night


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Raw is on the quickest of quick hooks with Football back :maury
> 
> Seth opens the show I might be done for the night


Nah they've already announced his parents are opening Raw.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

"The XFL is BACK!" :vince2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Written by Vince "Shane is the product of my semen" McMahon.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: The Authority making an announcement to kick off RAW*

:mark: fuck yeah love the authority. Especially HHH. More HHH on our TV the better


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

2 minutes til Monday Night Raw!

C'MON NIKKI!!!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Nikki Bella has officially been stripped of the Diva's title and the main even will now be Becky vs Sasha vs Charlotte for the championship, with Charlotte not winning!

If only..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> if its the fucking divas expect the lowest 3rd hour ever. who is going to stay up for that.


It won't be.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

People it's almost showtime. Please remember to leave whatever hope you have at the door, and keep your standards low.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Seth Rollins added to Divas Title match on Raw.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay here we go.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Authority making an announcement to kick off RAW*

They have never done that before. :bryanlol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Here we goooo. 3 hours of some of the worst bullshit on television!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol why would you make more viewers turn out by announcing boring ass HHH and Steph is opening?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the # WWEFUCKERY begin


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

The girls are main eventing ... I think it's probably going to be that tbh.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

On the last season of Monday Night Raw...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm ready for RAW.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The authority kicking off raw :mark: so excited


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*



Nightrow said:


> "The WWE Network is now...$2.99!"
> 
> :jbl "TWO NINENY-NINE, MAGGLE!"


Still not buying. :rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

They are dropping the third hour and putting the newly bought TNA in its place.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Its probably that this it the season premiere of Raw...for a show that happens every week, however that works.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins feuding with a legend like Sting.

:banderas


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll make sure you never take your hands on my wwe championship again lmao fail


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This feud is all about a statue :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Recap of last week's garbage ending.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BuzzKillington said:


> I'm ready for RAW.



:damn that stronger than even I drink


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hes here hes here!!!!!! Bow down everyone right now


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

It won't just be an announcement about the girls main eventing Raw. Nobody in Memphis will care about that.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

those princess puppies


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H NO TIE GANG.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy Christ in heaven, Steph's titties look gigantic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Monday Night Raw - at least some habits have an upside.

.......And the hard sell begins.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love how WWE thinks its audience is so retarded they have to verbally say that was a "trash truck" last week


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"TRIBLE H".. Damn, lillian.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Season Premiere with the same old start :HHH2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Start your timers. Will they go 20 minutes or keep it pithy?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:bosstrips


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

It's a reset button. The last year from September onwards is being erased Chris Beniot/Hulk Hogan style. It never happened and can never be mentioned. Brock Lesnar will walk out as WWE Champion and Cena will challenge him to a match at NOC. The terrible memories of 2015 will be gone, but the scars will always remain.

Yeah it's probably something to do with charity.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I know I'm going to sound like a bitch, but EVERY FUCKING WEEK it opens with the same thing. I'm so sick of this.

Oh great let's profit more off the death of a great human being. Poor Connor.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

These fuckers


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Does anyone here not think it's hilarious that Steph is almost as tall as HHH?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh look, they made the middle rope yellow for @IceTheRetroKid :hayden3*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph rocking that dress but having a hard time walking in those heels.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Yellow rope?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Let me watch this dumb shit for 3 hours and contemplate what I'm doing with my life by 9:30.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

What is the point of a season premier if it never takes a break?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BuzzKillington said:


> I'm ready for RAW.


Don't do it man! Remember, Lucha Underground might get a second season.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: The Authority making an announcement to kick off RAW*

Repost
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-r...-announcement-triple-h-stephanie-mcmahon.html


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Tits those big don't deserve to be hidden. :cry

Do us all a favour and set those tits free, Steph. 

:cry


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

They seriously need to bring the pyro and opening theme song... Panning the crowd at the beginning while everyone is dead quiet is really embarrassing.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

She's pregnant?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Season Premiere? OK I quit


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Triple h loves him sum manly women


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> :damn that stronger than even I drink


You gotta go hard when it comes to WWE fuckery.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The big announcement HHH will be on Celebrity apprentice since Arnold is going to be the host.

Arnolds catch firing phrase. You've been terminated.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Season premiere...:hmm It seems like last season was only a week ago.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol What mark has Ambrose made on the WWE?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

#stephstits


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Bored already


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Yellow rope is probably for childhood cancer awareness month.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Yellow Rope reminds me of WCW's rings.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

new season with the yellow ropes


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TD_DDT said:


> What is the point of a season premier if it never takes a break?


Either way its getting murdered by MNF.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

New ropes. :drose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph always has that smile like she just farted and she knows it smells bad.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Record low ratings mean massive success Hunter LMAO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Trips can't really believe the shit he's always spewing about am I right?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lucky guy Haitch, gets to motorboat those tits.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That hobbit Neville has the funniest nickname ever. We all know gravity is not alone....


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

#Season Premiere = Same Authority Intro


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BORING


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena even getting boo'd in Memphis :ha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Crowd barely even gives a shit about Sting hahaha


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh look, they made the middle rope yellow for @IceTheRetroKid :hayden3*


YES, WWE GRANTING ONE THIRD OF MY WISH. :banderas


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Whats with the yellow rope in the middle? This NXT thing has gone too far now


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Whats with the new ropes?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

heights never before imagined :vince6:taker:heyman6:rockwut:rock5:austin3


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

We know the card for tonight... pleaes move on.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Does anyone know how long we've been having these boring 20/30 minute promos kicking off raw?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TD_DDT said:


> What is the point of a season premier if it never takes a break?


Because pointless over-marketing is the only thing WWE knows how to do anymore


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Against Cena." BOOOO 
"Against Sting." Yeeahbooo?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Ross said:


> Lucky guy Haitch, gets to motorboat those tits.


But then he has to listen to her voice the other 23 hours of the day.

Voice cracking like a 12 year old.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Wwe would benefit from an offseason imo


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Does anyone here not think it's hilarious that Steph is almost as tall as HHH?


Just being curious ,how is that suppose to be funny?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

These reactions are so fucking mediocre for everything.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte better not win.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

TD_DDT said:


> What is the point of a season premier if it never takes a break?


Trying to get that lucha underground vibe


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Crowd barely even gives a shit about Sting hahaha


Their true reaction doesn't really come across on TV as it should.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Whats with the new ropes?


It looks ugly


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

What a historic announcement
:eyeroll


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

this feels like a horrible QVC sales pitch trying to sell shit to old senile people.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

They'll be pink next month. :reigns belee that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Whats with the new ropes?


Yellow for Cancer Awareness?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sting is wrestling?

STING IS WRESTLING?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Shane Douglas!

Oh Sting.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh who fucking cares.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sting competing tonight :mark:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Sting competing on Raw? xD Well he's losing on sunday


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give the overview of the show because they know football is going to start up and take their lunch money.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sting wrestling on Raw? Serious?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sting on free tv?!?!?! Wrestling? :wow


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I dont see the hype with sting


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sting in a match on RAW. OH SHIT :mark:


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Crasp said:


> Shane Douglas!
> 
> Oh Sting.


Is it bad that Douglas was my first thought too? Lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So who's jobbing to Sting...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sting wrestling on Raw. 

Using old guys to try and pop a rating. Right out of the WCW playbook!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Struggling watching this shite all ready


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sting wrestling on Raw :mark


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

STING!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sting vs The big show LMFAO

Really


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sting vs MNF in ratings? Go ask TNA how that worked out.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

RAW IS NITRO!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL BIG SHOW!!

BYE BYE RATINGS.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sting vs Big Shoe in 2015?

:vince$


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Wwe would benefit from an offseason imo


We all would.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Here we go, injury angle for Sting before he goes to NoC.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The Big show? Oh fuck that I'm watching the Eagles.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Take notes Taker, this has a true part timer. 

Kudos to Sting to agreeing for a RAW match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sting vs Big Show????? Is this WCW Nitro 1997/98 :lmao:lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ok, Sting competing on RAW is GREAT news. I...:hunter "AGAINST THE BIG SHOW"

FUCK THIS COMPANY :fuckthis*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Sting is wrestling?
> 
> STING IS WRESTLING?


I wonder how much they are going to bleed for that one. Sting probably cannot believe his luck. WWE probably going to pay a full TNA one year salary for a 5 minute tag match.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

KakeRock said:


> Just being curious ,how is that suppose to be funny?


Well HHH likes to present himself as this big, muscular dude yet his wife is almost as big as he is. IDK I have a weird sense of humor.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

sting vs fat slow


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sting's facing Big Show?

Fuck you Hunter. 

And fuck you Steph. But get your tits out.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

I've seen sting wrestle a bunch of matches so I'm not that excited for a slow plodding match with show


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahaha, so fucking predictable he'd be facing that gigantic lump of shit.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Big Show is still in the WWE? Why are we being punished like this


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Are you Ready?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sting vs Big Show in a Please Retire match.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Sting wrestling on Raw? That's pretty cool.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

"History will be made"

Like he hasn't faced Big Show before.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Make a great announcement... immediately shit on it. Vintage WWE. :cole


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Sting vs. Big Show. Why don't you just kill me, it'd be more humane.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sting vs Big Show :Jordan


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Big Show, fucking really? fpalm


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

He's fighting Big Show, smfh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sting has like a 100% win record over Giant/Show



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Charlotte better not win.


That's what the revolution was all about - her


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

Sting vs ..the Big Show.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Got excited there until I heard he's facing Big Show. :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Everytime Big Show gets put in an exciting thing I chuckle, then sigh and continue watching like a sheep.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Sting vs. Big Show is the historic announcement :ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*For the thousands in attendance, y'all!*


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Big Show? Fucking Big Show? Fuck off


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Does anyone know how long we've been having these boring 20/30 minute promos kicking off raw?


To fucking long


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Balls so blue right now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

NEW DAY MY BROTHAS :dance :dance

LET"S GET IT :dance:dance


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Sting vs The Big Show?? Raw goes WCW 98!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

amhlilhaus said:


> Trying to get that lucha underground vibe


If they were really going for that, they'd book the show competently 



CenaBoy4Life said:


> this feels like a horrible QVC sales pitch trying to sell shit to old senile people.


Well you would have to be that incoherent to enjoy Raw at this point, so....


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

YESSSS


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sting vs The Giant to end RAW? WCW Nitro


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sting vs NWO Giant


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

New Day in the house!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ROFL BIG SHOW.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

god here we go


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Remember the days when they used to be heels


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Wwe would benefit from an offseason imo


Yep, rarity can be a good thing


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHH/Steph trying to go full face by announcing Sting and then getting to introduce The New Day

:Oooh


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Abel Headliner said:


> Sting vs Big Show????? Is this WCW Nitro 1997/98 :lmao:lmao


Wait Big Show? I take the five minutes back. More like two minutes and probably a six figure payday. :grin2:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Funny Tag Team


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Stephanie makes me wanna hate the new day now


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Steph :ha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

more people for Sting to wrestle tonight then against :lmao


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

I was so excited until he said big show


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Big Show, ugh. Love Steph shaking them titties.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Awesome, New Day on then I can watch the football.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn, I could feel the man in Stephanie coming out with the way she said "New Day"


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

New day! lol Steph dancing w/ HHH. And Sting is wrestling!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yellow for Cancer Awareness?


Ahhh fair play


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL :sodone


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I FUCKING CAN'T:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance

YAAAS! :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Big Show is their ratings ploy? They never learn.

Football stomps.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Sting vs. Show on RAW.

Eww.*


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

NEW DAY ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That is the most Vince thing I've ever seen HHH just do.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BASED TRIPLE H!! :westbrook5 :westbrook5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Well show has peaked I guess.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Trips and Steph can't decide whether they are heels or faces and people on this forum call them GOATS.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I hate my laptop. All I want to do is watch Raw and it keeps fucking freezing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank Christ for the New Day saving us from another eternally long Authority promo. :clap :dance

:lel at Haitch FEELING THA POWAAAHHH!!!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so happy for Big E, he really seems to enjoy this.


----------



## Rum The Terrible (Aug 19, 2015)

Was trips trying to do the cabbage patch??????


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Tommy-V PLEASE GIF THIS IMMEDIATELY :LOL*


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Dancing in the ring.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

No way they're making Sting's first ever Raw match against BIG SHOW.

No.

No - they can't. Seriously.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH getting cucked by the New Day :bryanlol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

So is the authority face or heel, I'm confused


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Sting vs The Big Show?? Raw goes WCW 98!


As opposed to WCW 99 that they've been doing for about 5 years or so


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay. Give New Day a raise. Pronto. :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

HHH is feeling the powaaah!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> That's what the revolution was all about - her


No, it was about Rousey.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

HHH is such a dad lmao


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Welp the authority are baby face now


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL what a joke. Sting is just another dope. He gets to beat another irrelevant WCW jobber, in probably his only WWE win. Brock, Rock, and Taker compete on RAW all the time. 

HHH/Stephanie are pandering so hard. Why do you even pretend to be playing characters anymore?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I feel like that was some kind of coded message from Stephanie and Triple H to Vince about the new days gimmick


----------



## QuasiModo (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: The Authority making an announcement to kick off RAW*

this sucked. ut


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

STING WRESTLING ON RAW :mark: 

NEW DAY AND THE AUTHORITY :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

face turn incoming. I can barely imagine the authority being face but looks like that's what's coming (even though new day are heels that was mighty face-ish) 
lol tho.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Even with Sting involved, "historic announcement" and "Big Show" just don't go together.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They just buried NEW DAY with Steph and trips dancing.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Big E's facial expressions got to be one of the best things going on these days


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

So pretty much watch the New Day segment and that's all you need to see tonight. This RAW is gonna be historically awful, I just have the feeling.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck sake HHH cant dance for shit


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:HA I would never thought I would have seen the day Triple H dancing with blacks.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wasn't sold on this Raw being a new day even if it was a season premiere but I just saw Triple H clapping and dancing and feeling the power. I guess it really is a new day :dance


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't you love how HHH & Stephanie force the IWC to love them. 



Dancing with your Faves New Day in the ring. LMAO. :lmao


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

LMAOOOOOOOOO !!!! HHH has absolutely no rhythm.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao Big E's face while dancing with Haitch :lmao :lmal
:maury :ha :lmao

Great moment, might as well call it a day.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL that moment there with Triple H dancing that's not in the script


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH learned to dance from Vince I see. :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:trips3


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

CRINGE!!!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

HISTORY WILL BE MADE, WHEN FORMER WCW THUNDER MAIN EVENT IS NOW HAPPENING IN 2015!!!!!!! ARE YOU READDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYY???


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH and Steph awkwardly dancing! :lmao


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

HHH and Steph dancing with New Day.....that was epic and hilarious.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

That really was Historic. It's 8:11 and the promo is already over.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Trips and Steph can't decide whether they are heels or faces and people on this forum call them GOATS.


Well. New Day are "heels"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's just have Raw be 3 hours of random people coming to the ring to dance with New Day! You know it would be better than what's coming.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I have no interest in watching Sting wrestle.No matter who his opponent is


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Godway said:


> ROFL what a joke. Sting is just another dope. He gets to beat another irrelevant WCW jobber, in probably his only WWE win. Brock, Rock, and Taker compete on RAW all the time.
> 
> HHH/Stephanie are pandering so hard. Why do you even pretend to be playing characters anymore?


When do they ever compete on raw?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

and if you guys thought raw is going to be great, don't worry, we have another match to announce! Randy vs Sheamus! :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> :HA I would never thought I would have seen the day Triple H dancing with blacks.


well to be fair he danced in black face in the attitude era


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fact that Big E and HHH were staring each other right in the face while dancing seriously= 5 snowflakes.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay , that was too friggin funny, these guys must be cracking up in the back!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Sting vs Pig Slow

Historical Announcement of the millenium!!!!!!!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Jesus Christ

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol
:maury :ti


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You know most shows that have a season premiere tend not to be identical to the previous season. Just saying


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Hunter went from 0 to face real quick this last week.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The WCW title match in Slamboree 199FREAKINGSIX was the Giant vs Sting. You have a slew of very promising guys inexperienced in the wwe limelight who need some bigtime exposure, experience and opportunity at a time of few high level bona-fide main event legends that regardless of how the match turns could learn a great deal following Stinger in a match (Owens, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt or Harper, Ambrose, Reigns etc.), and you give it to a guy whose career is already made and many would say irrelevant and then Vince wonders what is wrong. Here is a good exhibit of one problem right here: assinine booking.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Trips gots some mad dance moves!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh who fucking cares.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

WE WANT KANE WE WANT KANE!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I thought we would be saved from a televised Sting/Giant match after 1999. Nope.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow Sting actually wrestling on RAW? Take notes Lesnar


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

New Day keeping the crowd entertained during the break.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the fuck is Big E doing, did he have a bad batch of bath salts????


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Amber B said:


> The fact that Big E and HHH were staring each other right in the face while dancing seriously= 5 snowflakes.


*And right as you say that, Big E makes a snow angel :ti.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> well to be fair he danced in black face in the attitude era


:lel I don't think that's the same thing.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Fucking love new day


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Berlino said:


> I have no interest in watching Sting wrestle.No matter who his opponent is


Well, some of do.. however.. somebody.. ANYBODY else would have been nice..
Sting Vs. Heath Slater
Orton..
JBL..
Hornswoggle..
Anyone but Big Slobber!!!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

The No Reaction Players!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*The New Day. :bow*


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Gif of Haitch dancing please.........


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Came in with Triple H dancing along with the New Day, that's probably going to be the most historic moment tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Big E's facial expressions got to be one of the best things going on these days


Big E
Rusev
and Sagat (Cesaro)

Fuck the rest!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

They're really going to make HHH the face in the upcoming Rollins feud. My god.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

PTP are so boring. How they ever got the belts is beyond me.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

WWE just loves showing us white people not knowing hot to dance as awkwardly as possible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kostic said:


> WE WANT KANE WE WANT KANE!


.............said nobody ever.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Big E making snow angels? :LOL


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Big E showing off that Big D.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PTP is over???? Millions of DOLLAHS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sting Vs. Big Show? Did I read that right! 

WCW will never die, lol. 

Truly, this is the greatest night in the history of our sport.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

lillian is looking good!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Xavier's Trombone is here :WOO


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Hunter: Sting will be competing on RAW.

me: That's pretty cool.

Hunter: Against the Big Show.

me: uttahere


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lillian still bang-able at 50. 

:trips5


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No **** but Big E acting like a male stripper big booty hoe is hilarious.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you boys ready for the grind? 
-sablE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> When do they ever compete on raw?


Precisely the point. He's supposed to be one of their money part timers and he's wrestling the Big Show on RAW. In 2015. A WCW Thunder match from 1998 is on RAW in 2015.


----------



## QuasiModo (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Raw will open with a "historic announcement" from Triple H and Stephanie McMahon*

historic? :lel


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm predicting the winner of this match gets tabled.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sting vs NWO Giant


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Yep, rarity can be a good thing


I've been trying to figure out how they could do a rotation, where they give a certain percentage of the roster like a month or more off to rest, and still keep it interesting for WrestleMania.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nae Nae Titus. He's that nig.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Ugggh white people make cool things uncool. HHH dancing awful.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Just make Titus a singles guy. Darren holds him back.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Former tag team champions The Giant and Sting will compete tonight? Against each other. :wow:


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I still can't believe Sting vs Big Show is main eventing Raw in 2015.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Not a 20 minute promo, to the point and dare I say entertaining.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tonight's Monday Nitro Raw's Main Event is:

Sting vs The Giant

What year is it? :aries2


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

"Worst leg drop ever. EVER!"


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

TD_DDT said:


> PTP are so boring. How they ever got the belts is beyond me.


I thought you said new day for a second, was gonna call you out.

PTP are boring as fuck, titus needs to find a new partner, ala cesaro kidd


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Isn't Big E going balls deep in Sasha Banks?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Darren holds him back.


In more ways than one.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

I would have loved Sting vs Cena. Rollins challengers facing each other would have been a good move. But no, they don't want to put a decent match on TV.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


>


I've seen stroke victims with better rhythm.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The first time Sting has had to deal with overcoming odds?? Seriously Cole??


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jim Ross said:


> Lillian still bang-able at 50.
> 
> :trips5


She's 50. Don't look it at all. DAYAM!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Divas watch

AJ Lee 295 days
Nikki Bella 294 days


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ABigLegend said:


> I still can't believe Sting vs Big Show is main eventing Raw in 2015.


I still can't believe Raw is on in 2015. Garbage.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Tonight's Monday Nitro Raw's Main Event is:
> 
> Sting vs The Giant
> 
> What year is it? :aries2


Does the WWE even know anymore?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Do you recon people who wrestle with darren young think in there mind that he likes getting held tight and close


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>




HHH looking like someone's uncle trying to dance at a wedding.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmfao what happen to darren


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

DARREN?....WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU DARREN?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Woods :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Remember when Cole used to call that "throw" a Belly to Belly Suplex? *








:mj2


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

what happened to darren???


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Darren What Happened to You" :Oooh

:sodone


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I flipped back from MNF and I see Xavier going "WHA HAPPENED TO DARREN!?!?!" 

LOL!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Xavier woods is perfection.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

My god Xavier is freaking awesome! #NEWDAYROCKS


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Xavier


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Woods deserves a push to the FUCKING MOON. This guy is entertainment incarnated.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They're still pushing this season premiere silliness. :kobe7

"DARREN, WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU?!?"

"THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU MESS WITH A MAN AND HIS MUSIC!!!"

Goddamn it Woods, you slay me. :chlol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I still can't believe Raw is on in 2015.


I still can't believe its not butter


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: The Authority making an announcement to kick off RAW*

Well that announcement was worth it. :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Man Xavier Woods has a set of lungs doesn't he? He sure can yell lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Xavier's trombone>Jimmy Hart's megaphone :fact


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Xavier Woods is pure gold.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

This season, can we have less commentary and more trombone?


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

New Day's on fire tonight haha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:dance


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I want to watch Hulk Hogan watch a New Day match.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm almost sad, knowing that New Day will probably be the best part of RAW and they had to give it to us early.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643579844660432896


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm loving the trombone more than the commentary, you never mess with a man and his music.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

That damn trombone lmao, so damn funny. New Day gonna run into trouble if they have to go against the Wyatt family though.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

I've made up my mind. Xavier Woods should be the one to take the title off Seth.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I want to watch Hulk Hogan watch a New Day match.



Hogan watching New Day = :hogan


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A gif already!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

D2theLux said:


> I've made up my mind. Xavier Woods should be the one to take the title off Seth.


Book it Vince!


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Xavier Woods for IC Champ. Book it now.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The New Day are fucking gold.Get better every week


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The fact that Big E and HHH were staring each other right in the face while dancing seriously= 5 snowflakes.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643577764285550593


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, Pink Panther.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Xavier playing Pink Panther :heston


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dude really just played the Pink Panther:lmao

Childhood memories.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KaineSpawnX said:


> This season, can we have less commentary and more trombone?


I have an answer to both

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njIN4eHJKWM


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xavier is GOAT


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That trombone is fucking amazing


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Xavier making Mancini proud with that breathtaking rendition.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Pink panther theme!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao pink panther


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I second Woods. Do not touch his trombone!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I think the majority of WWE's audience won't be old enough to even know what the hell Pink Panther is lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You know we're old when the kids in the crowd don't get the Pink Panther reference :mj2.*


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

:lol

Woods is fuckin brilliant.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Xavier fucking Woods :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My nig just played PINK PANTHER! I'm DEAD BRAH! :lol :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Can we just give New Day all the titles? Please?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Woods playing the Pink Panther tune as Big E sneaks towards Young.

That's incredible.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I fear someone is going to eventually break Xavier's trombone. 


I know if this was the Attitude Era, it would have long been broken by a pissed off Bob Holly, Bradshaw, or Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

DO NOT TOUCH MY TROMBONE!!!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

new day gets as much heat as cena


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

#GiveXavierAMegaphone


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*New Day just got dueling Cena chants. They're officially the most over on the roster.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nobody touches Xavier's trombone :Oooh


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

how has nobody else noticed WOODS is playing *Victory Fanfare from Final Fantasy game*s on his trombone.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The New Day is so polarizing, JBL!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Roman Empire said:


> Can we just give New Day all the titles? Please?


Can't we just have New Day do the whole show?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Titus o'Neil wears entirely too little clothing for polite society.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Can't we just have New Day do the whole show?


Even better!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I've been trying to figure out how they could do a rotation, where they give a certain percentage of the roster like a month or more off to rest, and still keep it interesting for WrestleMania.


It's actually really simple, all they have to do is take 3 months off after WrestleMania and show total divas, divas search, NXT, documentaries etc as their "off season". They could do a big NXT tournament culminating in a draft for the new season. The new season would commence with money in the bank and proceed to SummerSlam


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Can't we just have New Day do the whole show?



3 hours of New Day?

:vince$


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> how has nobody else noticed WOODS is playing *Victory Fanfare from Final Fantasy game*s on his trombone.


He did it twice last week.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

So where do I sign the petition for the three hour weekly New Day only show?


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

what a shit trouble in paradise


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Braylyt said:


> Hunter went from 0 to face real quick this last week.







*WHOLE CROWD ON DAT TRIP SHIT!*


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

New Day have the potential to be absolutely huge. Mainstream huge.

Their creativity, charisma and how innovative they are makes them hilarious.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Xavier mating taps as The New Day pins PTP :ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

..............And the first row just got pregnant by Big E.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Titus killed Xavier's trombone! D:

Oh good, he fixed it in order to play Taps when Titus got pinned. :jay2


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The crowd is on fire.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Please let New Day stay together.. Forever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*DON'T JUST CHANT IT! GET THE DAMN TABLES :bully*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ABigLegend said:


> New Day have the potential to be absolutely huge. Mainstream huge.
> 
> Their creativity, charisma and how innovative they are makes them hilarious.


Yep. So how long do you figure it will be until WWE fucks it all up?


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

yo titus is fucking amazing needs to be a solo face the crowd loves him


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck you Bubba, you fucking bully.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I would love for New Day to get their own show on the WWE Network.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Well there goes the best part of RAW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol. That Miz TV tho.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The Wyatt Family on Miz tv lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

There was a guy on reddit who showed that Nikki needs to make it to tomorrow sometime to match Aj, let alone beat her. But, HHH's hard on for Ric's son will make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Q: WHY does sting never come out to his WCW theme? does the WWE not own it?*


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

JBL's hair.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The Wyatts on Miz TV ? Not holding my breath, seems kind of out of character for them...


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Yep. So how long do you figure it will be until WWE fucks it all up?


Night of Champions when they lose the belts to the Dudleyz and drop off into obscurity like every worthwhile team does. Saaaaad


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Just started watching. Saw Sting vs Big Show. Da fuck? Lol.

Btw, prayin' for Charlotte to beat Nikki so she doesn't break my bae AJ's record :mj2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz bout to get *DELIVERDT!* :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NWA footage on Raw

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHYYYYYYY DA BIG SHOW.... WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz better get out of the ring


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Best part of Raw ends just as halftime of Falcons/Eagles us starting :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So are the New Day still heels?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

the idea of the Wyatts on Miz tv.

:ha


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow they just decided to look back on Sting's career this week? Should of been done the first week when he challenged Rollins.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Miz better get out of the ring


Forever


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Hyping up WWE world titles match in 2015? Show career highlights of challenger from 30 years ago. :flabbynsting


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I find it incredible that somebody who was wrestling in 1988 is main eventing Raw in 2015.

I'm not sure whether or not it's a good thing, but it sure as hell deserves respect.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't tell you enough how much I hate those Sonic commercials.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

If Nikki wins tonight we all know Cena is getting a blow job.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm starting to think these tobacco commercials are being secretly made by the tobacco companies themselves


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Kevin Owens next I.C Champion please.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

That smoking commercial is trash. Obviously written by some moron who doesn't know what "It's a trap!" Is from. And it has NOTHING to do with any of those shitty memes they tried to use. Idiots.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Both Steph and Titus have HGH stomach. Too much GH!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Can't tell you enough how much I hate those Sonic commercials.


Maybe you need a half price shake to cool you down. :lol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Raw suddenly got boring. Huh


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The 1st of Seth 2 routine backstage segments :eyeroll


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena vs Sheamus :ha


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Cena vs. Sheamus ........... goody....


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena/Sheamus?


What an exhibit of in ring generalship that that is gonna be.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

finalnight said:


> I'm starting to think these tobacco commercials are being secretly made by the tobacco companies themselves


I know, every time I see one it makes me want to go buy a pack out of spite.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BuzzKillington said:


> If Nikki wins tonight we all know Cena is getting a blow job.


So are the other 5 guys that Nikki promised to do


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Stop stealing the New Days swag white people. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena vs Sheamus


:lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

People got to pay for that stuff, wtf


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Orton/Sheamus done cue Cena/Sheamus.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

HHH/Steph turn more often than Big Show. That was two turns in 30 minutes.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

No Orton?

We'll give them Sheamus vs Cena instead then! :vince


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly, if the new day had 1 hour segments every week, the ratings would skyrocket.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Morningstar said:


> Just started watching. Saw Sting vs Big Show. Da fuck? Lol.
> 
> Btw, prayin' for Charlotte to beat Nikki so she doesn't break my bae AJ's record :mj2


Sting vs The Giant & Cena vs Sheamus its all about the new season by doing fresh new matches


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph's breasts are double fake. But still look great!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Cena/Sheamus? I'm actually quite excited for that.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Triple H dancing ... I want a gif of this


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sheamus went from Orton to Cena. 











Lame.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BuzzKillington said:


> If Nikki wins tonight we all know Cena is getting a blow job.


You're joking right, I'm pretty sure she's giving up that asshole to him on a regular basis to keep her spot


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry Nikki I have decided to accept the invitation from my toilet during your Bellabration


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Cena vs Sheamus :ha


Hey, maybe that'll force me to change the channel.


Jesus is Charlotte bad on the mic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hey guys, they think Orton vs. Sheamus is boring. WHAT SHOULD WE DO?! THE OTHER EQUALLY BORING OPTION!*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Charlotte just sucks. :cry Go away


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GREAT NEWS, There won't be a Sheamus/Orton match... BAD NEWS, there will be a Sheamus/Cena match :lol fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ric Flair has horrible genes:lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*WTF is on charlettes face. How can the make her even uglier, jesus*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jesus, I'd rather bang Caitlyn Jenner than Charlotte.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

"Bellabration?"

Oh god, she's turned into Chang from Community.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What is on Charlottes face?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlotte you have a little something on your face


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE GOAT.

:flair3


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Woah, Ric Flair and his twin brother


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Drunk Ric Flair


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Sting vs The Giant & Cena vs Sheamus its all about the new season by doing fresh new matches


Yeah, I ain't really complaining. Just surprised, lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Drunken Ric Flair on Raw :flairdance


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Abel Headliner said:


> Ric Flair has horrible genes:lmao


Now Rene's parents on the other hand...

:trips5


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

finalnight said:


> It's actually really simple, all they have to do is take 3 months off after WrestleMania and show total divas, divas search, NXT, documentaries etc as their "off season". They could do a big NXT tournament culminating in a draft for the new season. The new season would commence with money in the bank and proceed to SummerSlam


That is simple, but rotating the roster allows them to continue making money from the tours and PPVs, gives people rest, allows them to try some people in new roles without having the stalwarts always bogging things down, and gives fans a break from the same matches constantly.

Everyone wins, except the people that want to be on the road constantly.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Flair appeared, if Charlotte wins today...


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

"This whole divas revolution has been phenomenal " xD


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Big Slow vs Stang...:rockwut


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> What is on Charlottes face?


That_ is _Charlotte's face.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Fun :fact: Charlotte is undefeated with the Flair assist at ringside! WOOO :flair3*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, the Divas Revolution is a mystery...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hopefully Charlotte/Nikki will last longer than 10 minutes. Really doubt that...


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nikki has to go over :rock4


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bustin' their butts in more than one way Ric, in more than one way...... :creepytrips


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

What's likeable about Charlotte? Why are we supposed to cheer for her?

Bringing up Ric Flair every two seconds is just awful. Charlotte obviously isn't good enough to make it on her own.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uh oh Flair is here.........He been drinking? :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OMG FLAIR IS HAMMERED!!! :ha :ha :ha


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

If the wyatts dont immediately destroy the miz, it kind of ruins their gimmick.

Oh look, its ric flairs daughter!

My dad, whoo, divas title, my dad, whoo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Perfect time for Flair to hand Charlotte a blade.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Uh.. did anyone else lose audio?


----------



## QuasiModo (Sep 10, 2015)

enough with the fuckin wooooooooooooooooooooooo. :gtfo


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Paige a little cute thing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte isn't riding Space Mountain, but she sure as hell is riding Ric's coattails.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Still see Paige screwing over Charolette tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Becky and Paige there's a triple threat I would involve myself in :yoda


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Paige taking a page (8*D) out of Ziggler's book by rocking an ass cape. :hayden3


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck. I get it Charlotte, you're Ric Flair's daughter. I fucking get it.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Becky Lynch is so sexy


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

this is muy hows


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Paige is starting to rock the "I just got these all from the Goodwill store" look


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I like Paige alot less since seeing her on that one episode of Tough enough. 


Becky Fucking Lynch though. Nomnomnom


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Paige is sexy but divas are boring. I miss Kelly Kelly doe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A new Network show mostly about the in-ring training? I'm in!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> OMG FLAIR IS HAMMERED!!! :ha :ha :ha


Better question when is he not hammered?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Paige is starting to rock the "I just got these all from the Goodwill store" look


:lmao So true.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Paige tries too hard.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I wish Charolette would take a page out of Flair's book and get angry and start taking her clothes off on TV. That would get ratings.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Great promo by Ric Flair and his brother.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Please end this angle... Someone betray someone...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Drink whenever someone says 'season premiere'. :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ABigLegend said:


> What's likeable about Charlotte? Why are we supposed to cheer for her?
> 
> Bringing up Ric Flair every two seconds is just awful. Charlotte obviously isn't good enough to make it on her own.


That's just it. Nothing. If it weren't for her being Ric's offspring and Sasha carrying her during their feud last year, she'd be nowhere right now.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I don't know why, but Paige has the sexiest walk I have ever seen.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ABigLegend said:


> Paige tries too hard.


As opposed to the other divas who just don't try at all


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They are wasting a brock match on the big show LOL


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Charlotte's delivery improved 600% for that promo at least


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I would be kind of mad if Charlotte won because that would mean Nikki's long title reign was for nothing.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Id fuck that popeyes spokeswomen so hard


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

How the fuck is this a season premiere?


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Fuck. I get it Charlotte, you're Ric Flair's daughter. I fucking get it.


We all get it, but despite that, they are going to beat it into our fucking brains to make sure we never forget it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jim Ross said:


> Now Rene's parents on the other hand...
> 
> :trips5


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Kostic said:


> Great promo by Ric Flair and his brother.


:maury :ha

Ahh, this thread makes Raw so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

if I hear the words "season premiere" once more...

They never mentioned the "Season finale" last week.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Drink whenever someone says 'season premiere'. :lmao


Go all three hours and you _might_ catch up to Flair.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> How the fuck is this a season premiere?


The new season is always started when MNF starts. This is when the new season of all shows start (this week )


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Undertakerowns said:


> I would be kind of mad if Charlotte won because that would mean Nikki's long title reign was for nothing.


You mean kind of like now?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Obviosu storyline. Against the will of Charlotte the dirtiest player in the game Ric Falir interfers to help her win the title. She fight it for a few months, but eventually justaccepts who she is and starts to live the Nature Girl character, cheating, styling and fucking man whores, at which point her lesbian crush Paige loses it. Well that´s what would happen in the attitude era anyway.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

chrome2279 said:


>


LMFAO!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> Id fuck that popeyes spokeswomen so hard


You would give her the Louisiana fast


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm having so much trouble watching RAW live when it has soooo many commercials. Sometimes I wonder why do I ever sit till 6am watching and I don't simply watch it next next with commercials.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> How the fuck is this a season premiere?


Its fall?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Jim Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Now Rene's parents on the other hand...


Thats probably how she looks when dean ambrose makes her cum


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> You would give her the Louisiana fast


:lmao

Y'all have to stop it with these hilarious comments, something is up in this thread today - haven't laughed this hard in ages. 

:maury


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> I would be kind of mad if Charlotte won because that would mean Nikki's long title reign was for nothing.



Nikki's long title run irrelevance is not related to Charlotte's match in any way.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> You mean kind of like now?


well now she is trying to beat AJ's record which is why she didn't lose it 4 months ago. But if she doesn't break the record then she could of lost the belt months ago.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Paige vs Sasha again :ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Omega_VIK said:


> How the fuck is this a season premiere?


To us it's just another week, to them it's TV show related. And most "TV shows" are starting their premiers.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

This is the 5th time they had Paige vs. Sasha *THIS MONTH* fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How many fucking times have paige and sasha wrestled? Fucking A.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Tamina is a man


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Omega_VIK said:


> How the fuck is this a season premiere?


Cause it´s tune into Raw during MNF commercials-day.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Again


----------



## Rum The Terrible (Aug 19, 2015)

Tamika does not want to be there.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> How the fuck is this a season premiere?


You what would be a much better season premiere?

Lucha Underground Season 2


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

STOP WASTING PAIGE VS SASHA!! FUCK. 

HAVING A MATCH EVERY SINGLE RAW AND SMACKDOWN IS NOT BUILDING A RIVARLY YOU IDIOTS

LOUD YELLING


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Paige/Sasha is on its way to becoming the Orton/Sheamus of the diva's division.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

SASHA the BOSS! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WAIT, Paige and Sasha AGAIN?????????????????

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Spamming sasha and paige.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

How many times have these two faced each other? lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did they remix Sashas theme


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Paige vs. Sasha for the fifteenth time already.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

amhlilhaus said:


> Thats probably how she looks when dean ambrose makes her cum


Nah. She would have jumped 5 inches in the air while making that face


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> How many fucking times have paige and sasha wrestled? Fucking A.


It's called a feud.

People were bitching that all the matches were random. There is actually a story going between these two if you watch Smackdown.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sasha is so sexy. :lenny

Stay happy girl.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm flipping back and forth between this and MNF. 

Are they playing a tape of last week's show? I swear I've seen this match like 10 times.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha that bitch. She better be the one to beat Nikki for the title.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

IWC, Paige is ragdollin your girl Sasha Banks. :kobe


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NateC said:


> How many times have these two faced each other? lol


WWE: Bringing new meaning to the term beating the dead horse


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Paige vs Sasha is going to be the female version of Orton vs Sheamus for the amount of matches.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I always considered Wrestlemania as a Season Finale and the RAW next day as a Season Premiere.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha vs. Paige for the 6TH CONSECUTIVE TIME! Fuck off :Out*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That dude in the orange looks like a Popeye's spokesperson.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Dalexian said:


> It's called a feud.
> 
> People were bitching that all the matches were random. There is actually a story going between these two if you watch Smackdown.


Now now, smackdown isn't canon! We all know this


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

[email protected] the attempted Sasha's ratchet chant


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dalexian said:


> It's called a feud.
> 
> People were bitching that all the matches were random. There is actually a story going between these two if you watch Smackdown.


What about the couple of matches before that? Plus generally in a feud you mix up the matches so they don't all seem the same.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Lesnar should've faced Cesaro. A fast-paced and action-filled match which would end up with Lesnar winning however Cesaro would take Lesnar to his limit. Man I would've liked to see that...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Omega_VIK said:
> 
> 
> > How the fuck is this a season premiere?
> ...


That shits gonna be off the chain.

They sure as fuck wouldnt spam this feud


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Now now, smackdown isn't canon! We all know this


Speaking of Canon, Palmer Cannon was a cool dude. :fact

His mini or youth division or whatever the fuck it was called was pretty neat. :lmao


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Can't wait for Sasha to make Paige tap out again. It's like my favorite routine on Raw.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Has Natalya been fucked of or is she just taking time off to help with Tysons recovery?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sasha vs. Paige for the 6TH CONSECUTIVE TIME! Fuck off :Out*


Would you rather Sasha not be featured on TV? Or be thrown in random matches with Brie Bella? 

This is her best shot at getting over right now. 

Be glad that Naomi and Tamina took a major back seat.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

kariverson said:


> I always considered Wrestlemania as a Season Finale and the RAW next day as a Season Premiere.


Steady there, we don't like logic around here.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Berlino said:


> Has Natalya been fucked of or is she just taking time off to help with Tysons recovery?


Probably both.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

virus21 said:


> WWE: Bringing new meaning to the term beating the dead horse


This should be the opening song to raw








Sick of this life
Not that you'd care
I'm not the only one with
whom these feelings I share

Nobody understands,
quite why we're here
We're searchin' for answers
That never appear

But maybe if I looked real hard I'd
I'd see your tryin' too
To understand this life,
That we're all goin' through


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's good to see that the crowds are still into these two, but they've ruined the appeal for a real feud by spamming this match.*


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I literally cant watch these two girls wrestle

All i look at are their pussies tits and asses all match long.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>





amhlilhaus said:


> Thats probably how she looks when dean ambrose makes her cum


And Dean be like....


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Haha I actually jokingly predicted Sasha vs. Paige to take place again on Raw in the Smackdown thread a few days ago.

Glad to see this company manage to outdo themselves in the incompetence stakes every week.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This is like their fifth match against each other and Sasha has only been on the main roster for two months lol why not get some mileage out of a non title feud between these two. This is why they need to utilize squash matches more.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

deyum


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

They'll wonder why no one will care when they do this match at NOC or whatever. They've only done it like 5 times in 3 weeks.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

talking about tennis


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMMNNNNNNNNN PAIGE.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Sasha taking bumps like a boss.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn that suplex was sick.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sasha Banks going to Suplex City.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Paige, is that ring now Sasha's house?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This shit on commentary is the stuff that pisses me off. 

Don't promote other matches when you already have a match going on in the ring. 

Call the damn match! :cuss:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Remember when tamina wore that awful bodysuit for like a month?

I think her current haircut is worse than that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The same result again

:ti :ti :ti

Talk about stale and predictable.

ut


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

that whole ending was fucked


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How is that not a DQ...... jesus christ. This company needs to fucking get a clue. Stupid. Absolutely stupid. That made no one look good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha is now 6-0 against Paige :lel

Fun little history lesson: Sasha was Paige's personal jobber in NXT, and she just returned the favor on the main roster.

NOW STOP DOING THIS GOD DAMN MATCH!*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha owns Paige.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Jordo said:


> talking about tennis


They even cursed Serena with their shitty revolution, losing to some 33 year old journeywoman at the US Open. Holly Holm probably going to knock Rousey out with a lucky punch. :grin2:


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Sasha undefeated against Paige?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Team Ratchet whooping ass:mark:


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Tamina's ridiculous.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Since is all about Divas tonight , Here some gif's from the greatest divas *champion* of all time"


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I've lost count of how many times Paige has lost to Sasha now. 

It's like 6-0 now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sick German suplex. :clap

Shame it didn't go any longer, but at least Sasha's consistently looked strong against Nikki and Paige.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's not really a rivalry if one person always wins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Boss has tapped Paige almost as much as I want to.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

That landing Sasha took from the suplex was brutal. Glad she's alright.

Paige, of course, is so 2014 and therefore tapping regularly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another meaningless match.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

What the f^ck are they doing with Paige?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Like I said 



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Can't wait for Sasha to make Paige tap out again. It's like my favorite routine on Raw.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sasha's entrance theme. :lenny


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sasha may get over no matter what through sheer skill...and she's towing a pair of fucking anchors...


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

What is the point of that match? Where is the story?

Fucking dipshit writers.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Sasha has big nipples

I could see them thru the one side of her top...massive areolas....so hot to go along with her phat puss!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Jim Ross said:


> Probably both.


I thought I read an interview last week that she was disappointed they didn't put her in it. I'd have to find it.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

If they were smart, they would have Sasha and Paige squash jobbers. Paige has looked like a complete geek, glad Sasha won, but no need to spam the match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> What the f^ck are they doing with Paige?


turning it


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope the mystery partner is



:rock


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The Goat Sasha Banks still owning Casper lol.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bray in a black bubble coat looks fucking bad ass


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> Sasha that bitch. She better be the one to beat Nikki for the title.


Either Sasha is going to be the next Divas champ, or they punishing Paige. Seems like Sasha gets a lot of wins over her. It's either Charlotte or Sasha.



Count Vertigo said:


> This is the 5th time they had Paige vs. Sasha *THIS MONTH* fpalm


Aren't they going to have a "real" match at this months ppv, i thought that was the reason for so many face offs?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NateC said:


> If they were smart, they would have Sasha and Paige squash jobbers. Paige has looked like a complete geek, glad Sasha won, but no need to spam the match.


Yeah, if they were smart


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

LOLSASHAWINS!, they're building the best diva in the company up, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

RIP MIZ :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> [09-14, 20:53] Tyrion Lannister What are they protecting this bitch for?


Pyro's thoughts on Sasha Banks ya'll:lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Sasha may get over no matter what through sheer skill...and she's towing a pair of fucking anchors...


*I too am amazed at how over she is despite her stale booking. It's just a testament to how great she is by making the best out of a bad situation.*


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I've lost count of how many times Paige has lost to Sasha now.
> 
> It's like 6-0 now.



Awesomely self-contradictory. ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why couldnt Miztv had been canceled instead of getting renewed for a new season?


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Happy Sasha won cant deal with watching Paige these days


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Sasha has big nipples
> 
> I could see them thru the one side of her top...massive areolas....so hot to go along with her phat puss!


I'm gonna need pics to confirm.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Abel Headliner said:


> Pyro's thoughts on Sasha Banks ya'll:lol


The WWE has pasted Pyro by. It's time for him to give up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I too am amazed at how over she is despite her stale booking. It's just a testament to how great she is by making the best out of a bad situation.*


ITs because she was booked so great in NXT, you don't lose that.

Just like Owens. Sasha is the best diva on the roster, she is that much better than everyone else. She will always be over.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> turning it


This company just can't book properly... it would be nice if her losing constantly meant anything, but the losses never make Sasha look good because they end in stupid fuckery. 

Someone needs to tell Vince to start booking actual finishes instead of constant "what was that?" "why wasn't that a DQ?" "why is the timekeeper calling the match?" finishes. He has all but killed his entire roster because there is no heat to anything anymore. It's all bullshit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't wait for the mystery partner to be God lacing up his boots again after his loss to Vince. Because lets face it, the only way Ambrose and Reigns are winning is with prayer 0


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Paige is turning on charlotte tonight the losses are all just apart of it


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

nooooooooooooooo pleaseeee : (


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Stop with Connor goddamit, 2sad :mj2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

No, not Crusher footage, no, awwww tears. :'(


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> ITs because she was booked so great in NXT, you don't lose that.
> 
> Just like Owens. Sasha is the best diva on the roster, she is that much better than everyone else. She will always be over.


*
I agree that she's that much better than everyone else, but plenty of people who had good booking in NXT are afterthoughts today. That crowd of 200 of the same people is meaningless compared to differing crowds of several thousand. She's been consistently over since her debut and maintained her following with her excellent character work.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Conor >>> Divas

Certainly more interesting.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This is too hard to watch. Kids with cancer.. fuck man.. I can't imagine


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Banks looking like a STAR in that segment.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

No no no no no please I'm gonna cry all over again


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dell said:


> LOLSASHAWINS!, they're building the best diva in the company up, nothing wrong with that.


BY winning bullshit matches with idiotic finishes that make you wonder why there wasn't a DQ yet again? These matches aren't making anyone look good. Just like it's almost certain the championship match will make everyone look pathetic as well. 

This is building shit.. this is just throwing shit out there to fill time. THat is all Raw is. Meaningless and pathetic.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

rip Connor.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Follow the Mizzards


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

:kd Damn them feels....


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy fuck, only ONE HOUR has passed on this fuckin show so far :bean


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Tony220jdm said:


> Happy Sasha won cant deal with watching Paige these days


Wasn't it your idea to have Sasha & Paige feud like Raven & Dreamer? 

Where Sasha away beats Paige and 5 years from now Paige finally beats her ending the feud?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hoping the Wyatt Family fucks up the Miz.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

'Okay so after the cancer bit we put Miz and the Wyatt's on to piss off and scare the children.'


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

So hard to watch. Damn you know how to make a grown man cry WWE.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> This is too hard to watch. Kids with cancer.. fuck man.. I can't imagine


Yeah I can't imagine how hard it must be for those parents, watching their children suffer like that. But I am glad places like WWE is involved with Make-A-Wish and Connor's Cure. They put a smile on the kid's faces and let them have some joy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey it's the walking gloryhole Miz.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*THE GOD MIZ.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> This company just can't book properly... it would be nice if her losing constantly meant anything, but the losses never make Sasha look good because they end in stupid fuckery.
> 
> Someone needs to tell Vince to start booking actual finishes instead of constant "what was that?" "why wasn't that a DQ?" "why is the timekeeper calling the match?" finishes. He has all but killed his entire roster because there is no heat to anything anymore. It's all bullshit.


Yeah the wWE has the boring 50/50 booking where everyone has to get their wins back.

Its fine to have the mid carders get 50/50 booking but the top stars should win 90% of their matches, then you have jobbers who lose most of their matches.

Paige, Sasha, Becky and Nikki (since she is champion) should win all their matches unless they have a PPV match where they face one another.

Its stupid the top divas are trading wins and loses. the same goes for the top men as well.

They should just bring back jobbers.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't see this ending well for The Miz


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Miz is gonna diiiie..


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Loose Reality said:


> Awesomely self-contradictory. ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ha! I actually guessed and it ended up being right.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Damn it, Crusher footage


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Crowd buried Miz hard with their reaction to MIZ TV. Then they no sold the Wyatt family even worse.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> The WWE has pasted Pyro by. It's time for him to give up.


When I questioned him about it, he basically said "you should know me by now". And I'm like, he's right. That's normal Pyro behavior.:lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Why the dramatic entrance for an interview?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Miz...

:henry3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

HHHbkDX said:


> Holy fuck, only ONE HOUR has passed on this fuckin show so far :bean


Yep. Time to head for the liquor cabinet


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Here comes the Wyatt family.Time to take a very long piss


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i still cant belive bray wyatt was beneath husky harris


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Them throwing their chairs out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice PPV botch Miz. You geek.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I wonder how a Wyatt Family Vs New Day feud would go haha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HELL IN A CELL :lol


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh so we're skipping Night of Champions, Miz?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Miz is about to get murdered.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Hell in a Cell"? They got Miz shook up?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

@ Hell in a cell?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz say Hell in a Cell


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That PPV Botch


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Wyatt got Miz so scared he mentioned the wrong PPV.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Its insane how much i love bray on the mic


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmfao hell in a cell


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL, oh Miz ....


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Hell in a cell??? Miz fucked up LMAO


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hell in a Cell? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

this is awkward Miz is botching left and right. Bray with the save


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

They better destroy this bitch


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I want you to want me!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Miz just secured his spot on Botchamania.*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Bray: I want... a cheeseburger.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Brom strawman, tiny face on a giant head


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay so I'm not the only one who noticed the botch.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

lol if The Miz joins Roman and Dean at Night of the Cell.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why is it reign's music?

Ambrose would have gotten a reaction.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

MrJT said:


> Sasha has big nipples
> 
> I could see them thru the one side of her top...massive areolas....so hot to go along with her phat puss!


Well, alright then :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Roman Reigns and Jeans Ambrose, where is Seth??


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

Miz ruined what could have been a good segment. I can't stand the satan gimmick that Bray has though


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Neutered version of the Shield


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Just amazing how much more of an aura Dean gives to Roman.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This Wyatt thing finally interesting.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

And that is why Ambrose is over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ambrose.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ambrose throwing Miz out of the ring. :clap


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

LMao Ambrose said fuck that


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Who would've thought the only one to evolve would have been :Cocky


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah the wWE has the boring 50/50 booking where everyone has to get their wins back.
> 
> Its fine to have the mid carders get 50/50 booking but the top stars should win 90% of their matches, then you have jobbers who lose most of their matches.
> 
> ...


Or at least rip off NXT. Bayley was losing matches quite often for a stretch, but it was fed into the story until the great payoff. But we already know there will be no real payoff and Sasha will inevitably start losing all the time, Paige wins all the time, and it's all back to "Why should we give a fuck...". 

And remember the rule book... this is at least two matches in this stretch where the ref looks like a complete tool as well. And the ref should never look like a tool. HE is just as key in a huge match as anyone else. But they are literally there to look dumb struck and only to count numbers.......

This company does so much that is just fundamentally wrong. At least in 95 Vince seemed to understand that you needed to adhere to booking 101. There was still some logic even if it was beyond kiddy at points. There is absolutely no logic to the main roster anymore.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

PLEASE Y2J SAVE US

Thought Reigns said ''Pikachu''


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

:LOL :ha :HA
Ambrose!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bray Wyatt: Joker
Braun Strowman: Bane
Luke Harper: ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

themanthemanthemanthemanthemanthemantheman


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Seth Rollins is THE man :rollins


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Hell in a Cell.....????

:drake1 Wow Miz. Just wow!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ambrose should be the number two guy in the company. Bad booking will never convince me otherwise.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

We have and third partner and his name is John Cena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Or at least rip off NXT. Bayley was losing matches quite often for a stretch, but it was fed into the story until the great payoff. But we already know there will be no real payoff and Sasha will inevitably start losing all the time, Paige wins all the time, and it's all back to "Why should we give a fuck...".
> 
> And remember the rule book... this is at least two matches in this stretch where the ref looks like a complete tool as well. And the ref should never look like a tool. HE is just as key in a huge match as anyone else. But they are literally there to look dumb struck and only to count numbers.......
> 
> This company does so much that is just fundamentally wrong. At least in 95 Vince seemed to understand that you needed to adhere to booking 101. There was still some logic even if it was beyond kiddy at points. There is absolutely no logic to the main roster anymore.


Exactly or like when Sami Zayn couldn't win the big one, but then he finally went on a winning streak and won the big one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Reigns sounds super smooth on the mic tonight :reigns*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns sucking on the mic... please take it Ambrose.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

It has been just over an hour and it feels like it has been six hours.

I miss 2 hour RAWs.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Good work on the mic by Roman.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Give Ambrose the mic please ughhh
:ugh2


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

We're gonna whoop yalls ass!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wtf I guess I'm crazy but I thought Reigns had his tattoo on his other arm... Guess shows how much attention I pay to him.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Best Roman Promo yet


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:rock


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The third man is... Spike Dudley!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That dude in the hulk shirt wagging his finger at reigns.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Reigns was actually good on the mic there. Calm, serious, angry, and got the point across without going on and on.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

witchblade000 said:


> Bray Wyatt: Joker
> Braun Strowman: Bane
> Luke Harper: ?


Killer Croc


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao That's how the segment ends? With them cutting to the commentators xD


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

King Gimp said:


> It has been just over an hour and it feels like it has been six hours.
> 
> I miss 2 hour RAWs.


I miss good Raws


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Only thing wrong with that segment is it needed more Miz killing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Titty Master getting rid of The Jizz like a boss. :clap


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

These wizard powers jesus. Not sure what's worse Undertaker and his immortality. Kane and his fire. Or The Wyatts and their invisibility


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hopefully the 3rd man is daniel bryan.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Third man is...THE DEEEEEEMON KANE!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

witchblade000 said:


> Bray Wyatt: Joker
> Braun Strowman: Bane
> Luke Harper: ?


Killer Croc?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome promo by Roman. Awesome promo by Wyatt. Awesome f*cking segment all-around. Loved it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck was Sting using Orton's pyro in 1990.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

I want to like roman but he so boring on the mic


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Translation there, Reigns and Ambrose have a partner but the WWE doesn't even know who it is going to be yet

:ha


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

I hope its kane or Daniel bryan


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWF showing WCW footage. 

What in the world? 


Well Charley this is year 2015. 

2015!?


OMG, so much time has passed.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Big Show is going to beat Sting tonight. He needs to be built up as a threat for when he faces Brock next month.


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

I hope it's not someone stupid like Mark Henry


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Reigns sucking on the mic... please take it Ambrose.


It was actually pretty good from my point of view. Shytted on Bray's punk ass without having to get all "crazy". Not sure why everyone complains about Rollins and gives Bray a pass when all he does is talk and then loses Wars. Rusev and Owens are more dangerous than Bray. 

And I'm not a Shield fan, besides Rollins.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

They didn't reveal their partner :henry2


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

must be the 420 or that was a good reigns promo


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:reigns2 Reigns being the mouthpiece of the team.

:heston


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

God, seriously, that was the most boring delivery of lines on a mic I've ever heard. Why not let Ambrose speak and Reigns take Miz out? Stupid.

Oh well, what's really disappointing about all that is the third guy didn't come out. Waste of a segment and now we gotta wait until NOC.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

chrome2279 said:


> Best Roman Promo yet


best Roman promo = worst Ambrose promo.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

chrome2279 said:


> Best Roman Promo yet


Agreed. Fantastic. Not forced, natural, good delivery to the point, interaction with Ambrose. The only thing that stunk was the forced "Believe Dat" at the end. They seriously need to stop shoving these catchphrases down the throat of their audience. Counterproductive.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm going to go bash my head against a wall for 15 minutes, it's about the same level of enjoyment I'll get from seeing Cena and Sheamus in a match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Someone say 'The 3rd Man' Brother?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Reigns was actually good on the mic there. Calm, serious, angry, and got the point across without going on and on.


*That's exactly what I've been talking about. Reigns is good because he says what he needs to say and gets the hell out of there. His voice also doesn't sound like a cat dying for 20 minutes.*


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Why did they end the Wyatt segment so bad with it going black?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Only thing wrong with that segment is it needed more Miz killing.


I wonder if Vince/HHH told Ambrose to throw Miz out of the ring at the last minute when they heard that PPV Hell in a Cell botch.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Good promo by Reigns.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

soooooooo did they just walk away from each other there and head up the ramp orrrr


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm guessing that's the Wyatt-Ambreigns segments done for tonight, meanwhile we'll get 18 authority segments, 4 segments about something barely relevant and a bunch of other crap.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

It's DA ROCK! I'd love that! that "family" promo note makes me think this.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Dr. Middy said:


> Reigns was actually good on the mic there. Calm, serious, angry, and got the point across without going on and on.


It was decentish until he said y'all


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

When is this damned commercial ever going to cycle out..


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That promo wasn't that bad. Ambrose would've done way better, but at least Reigns didn't crack any stupid joke or undermine Bray's character, although must of the "praise" certainly resides more with the material than the random delivery. The segment all-around was rather good. Kinda liking Raw tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Translation there, Reigns and Ambrose have a partner but the WWE doesn't even know who it is going to be yet
> 
> :ha


Its going to be Rowan


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Cena vs. Sheamus.








*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus vs. Cena? Time to take a MNF break.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

So, who's the third guy?


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

That was enjoyable. Would've been nice to see Reigns and Ambrose's partner though. Looks like they won't be revealing it until NOC which is understandable, I guess.

Cena vs Sheamus next. I've never saw that before...


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Sheamus like one of the only credible guys on the full time roster aside from Reigns and Neville that Cena doesn't have a pinfall victory over? Looks like that's about to change lol


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Good segment ruined by the cutaway thing they did.

They just walked away from each other and they didn't even show that.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Basically, at this point I'll be disappointed if the third man is anyone but Rocky.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena vs Sheamus


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Boss said:


> So, who's the third guy?


Rowan just watch


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

D2theLux said:


> Basically, at this point I'll be disappointed if the third man is anyone but Rocky.



Prepare to be disappointed then


----------



## Rum The Terrible (Aug 19, 2015)

Sheamus vs. Cena sponsored by vagisil


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

PurityOfEvil said:


> That was enjoyable. Would've been nice to see Reigns and Ambrose's partner though. Looks like they won't be revealing it until NOC which is understandable, I guess.



Well since it's going to be Erick Rowan, they better not reveal him until NoC since that's definately not going to help sell the PPV. Now people might be expecting someone big.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I really want to hear instead of "John Cena sucks" "John Cena wins" even if it's just once.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Someone say 'The 3rd Man' Brother?



JBL "By god Byron it's the third man "


Byron " But who's side is he on!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

That color, and style is absolutely embarrassing and cringe worthy on a grown fucking adult. 

Everything he wears is embarrassing actually.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Good segment ruined by the cutaway thing they did.
> 
> They just walked away from each other and they didn't even show that.


Whenever that sound happens the Wyatts teleport. 


Segment was alright, Reigns sounded like a robot out there. Not sure why they had Dean just stand there the whole time and say absolutely nothing. I guess they just went back to the shield days where Reigns was the "leader"


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

God, I cringe everytime he enters, shows that towel and says alot of random gibberish.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the biggest argument for RAW's cancellation: Cena vs Sheamus


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mute for annoying Daniel Bryan commercial.. turn off for one ad.. Mute for John Cena.. Going to have to take this remote in for a replacement after tonight..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fought a Bella Twin.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm sorry Sheamus, I feel nothing, nothing. Nothing for you.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Prepare to be disappointed then


Oh trust me, I'm very prepared.

Its just with saving the surprise until the actual match, and the whole taking out his cousin thing... It would have to be Rocky to NOT be a let down.

But of course they will fuck it up, and there's a new Hornswoggle gimmick where he's dressed like Seth to make it Shield 2.0


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Best thing going right now. Ambreigns and the Wyatts. Wyatt was phenomenal as usual and Reigns actually did good on the mic. Looking forward to seeing who their partner is.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *That's exactly what I've been talking about. Reigns is good because he says what he needs to say and gets the hell out of there. His voice also doesn't sound like a cat dying for 20 minutes.*


I think Rollins would be fine if you just cut his promo time in half and give him an actual point rather than have him stumble around for additional unneeded time.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I know who their partner is.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This match will be awful.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Best thing going right now. Ambreigns and the Wyatts. Wyatt was phenomenal as usual and Reigns actually did good on the mic. Looking forward to seeing who their partner is.


Hopefully not upside down Sheamus.


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Being from the UK, still trying to figure out who the fuck Jon Stewart is. I get he was a talkshow host, does it make sense to you Americans to have involved in costing Cena the title? Just seems random as fuck to me, maybe I just don't get it?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Wtf is Sheamus doing with that briefcase .What a fucking waste


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Tired of hearing about the one championship that has eluded Sting.

Sting never wanted to come to WWE and win it so hardly has eluded him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena is so smug for a face , i hate him


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonder how this ends? :cena4


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm hoping for the long awaited return of Vacant as the third man.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

It's pretty obvious Sheamus is cashing in at NOC. They wouldn't be making as big a deal about it otherwise.

Let's just hope he fails.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't tell me...

Nikki vs Charlotte is after Cena's match, right...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cena vs. Sheamus: Because Orton isn't in the building.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Trying to do Wyatts v Shield correctly 18 months to late

Vintage WWE :cole


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cena vs Sheamus. Oh god!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Was that a dropkick or a mid-air seizure?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> I think Rollins would be fine if you just cut his promo time in half and give him an actual point rather than have him stumble around for additional unneeded time.


He definitely would be. He's shown it multiple times.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Ajay West said:


> Being from the UK, still trying to figure out who the fuck Jon Stewart is. I get he was a talkshow host, does it make sense to you Americans to have involved in costing Cena the title? Just seems random as fuck to me, maybe I just don't get it?



He recently retired from his long standing show and no it doesn't make sense.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ajay West said:


> Being from the UK, still trying to figure out who the fuck Jon Stewart is. I get he was a talkshow host, does it make sense to you Americans to have involved in costing Cena the title? Just seems random as fuck to me, maybe I just don't get it?


"Nonsensical is my middle name!" :vince2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I think Rollins would be fine if you just cut his promo time in half and give him an actual point rather than have him stumble around for additional unneeded time.


*
Rollins gets annoying right after the 5 minute mark. He just repeats the same irrelevant point over and over again and all of his promos sound the same. Reigns brings something different with every promo, then drops a nice one liner about kicking someone's ass to get the crowd hype. No one wants to listen to a guy ramble for 20 minutes and then GET his ass kicked.*


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Trying to do Wyatts v Shield correctly 18 months to late
> 
> Vintage WWE :cole


Brock v Taker at Summerslam.
Sting v Big Show tonight.
Apparently this is their new thing.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I think I know who their partner is.


It has been too long since we've seen vacant around!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Honestly, does fella look anymore stupid than Cena does coming to the ring in his big gay colorful t-shirts?


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Never understand why in a wrestling show, with not too much wrestling, they would make the commercial breaks in the middle of matches.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> What the f^ck are they doing with Paige?


Tapping out to the ****** as always.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Tired of hearing about the one championship that has eluded Sting.
> 
> Sting never wanted to come to WWE and win it so hardly has eluded him.



Yeah. They make it sound as though Sting has failed for 30 years, when he has had a sum total of 1 WWE match. 

I hope the casual audience is as stupid as they think.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Cena vs. Sheamus: Because Orton isn't in the building.


Good Guy John always stepping up to bat to fill in!
:cena


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> I think Rollins would be fine if you just cut his promo time in half and give him an actual point rather than have him stumble around for additional unneeded time.


You also have to remember: Certain talents are responsible for how much air time they get, and some aren't. They're also responsible for the lines of their promos even though they are scripted word for word by creative.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Trying to do Wyatts v Shield correctly 18 months to late
> 
> Vintage WWE :cole


This is more Reigns and his lil' buddy vs Wyatt and his tall jobbers.

They even made sure Roman walked in front of Dean at all times, talked fully on the mic, and stood front and center with Bray.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Loose Reality said:


> Yeah. They make it sound as though Sting has failed for 30 years, when he has had a sum total of 1 WWE match.
> 
> I hope the casual audience is as stupid as they think.
> 
> ...


It's insulting how dumb they think we are.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

watching a us stream you americans only have fast food adverts on the break WTF


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ajay West said:


> Never understand why in a wrestling show, with not too much wrestling, they would make the commercial breaks in the middle of matches.


I've been asking about that for years.


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Loose Reality said:


> Yeah. They make it sound as though Sting has failed for 30 years, when he has had a sum total of 1 WWE match.
> 
> I hope the casual audience is as stupid as they think.
> 
> ...


 I don't want him anywhere near the title. Past it superstar who didn't want to be a part of WWE, and should be nowhere near the WWE Title or WWE Hall of Fame.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ajay West said:


> Never understand why in a wrestling show, with not too much wrestling, they would make the commercial breaks in the middle of matches.


Wrestling boring bruh! Go get me some hot blondes to put on TV!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

So, I guess, Sheamus' streak victories over Cena is going to be broken tonight, eh? Meh!


----------



## Rum The Terrible (Aug 19, 2015)

Jordo said:


> watching a us stream you americans only have fast food adverts on the break WTF


We also have sex upon giant piles of cheeseburgers. Murica!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Rollins gets annoying right after the 5 minute mark. He just repeats the same irrelevant point over and over again and all of his promos sound the same. Reigns brings something different with every promo, then drops a nice one liner about kicking someone's ass to get the crowd hype. No one wants to listen to a guy ramble for 20 minutes and then GET his ass kicked.*


Agreed. I usually tune out Seth after a couple of minutes, once I figure out that he is going to just repeat the same crap for another 20 minutes. It's like they have him be repetitive just to bring him the heat, which actually does work if that is the reasoning behind it. His promos actually remind me of HHH's rambling, but with less overall promo ability.

Reigns has gotten better recently, mostly because they seemed to figure out that Reigns shouldn't need to talk as much, and his mic ability isn't strong enough for it. Instead, they give him short and sweet segments, which works perfectly for the guy and he doesn't come across as corny or boring like he did earlier in the year.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I know the Divas Revolution hasn't been perfect so far, but it does have to count for something when commentary hypes up a Divas Championship bout during a John Cena match.

Especially considering it's normally the other way around.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wrestling boring bruh! Go get me some hot blondes to put on TV!


When you're trying to flirt with that cutie across the bar.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BuzzKillington said:


> Honestly, does fella look anymore stupid than Cena does coming to the ring in his big gay colorful t-shirts?


No, no he does not. I'll take a mohawk and a beard beads over neon fruity arm bands and puke green shoes laces anyday.

I will grant Cena that at least this weeks color scheme isn't exactly glow in the dark, that is a bit of a step up.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I think Rollins would be fine if you just cut his promo time in half and give him an actual point rather than have him stumble around for additional unneeded time.


Oh. Rollins is still much better on the mic than Roman...and it's not close, but Roman did do very well there.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Still not the Cloverleaf. Wasn't last week. Wasn't the week before.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

shaumus is defoo cashing in on sunday cole let it slip


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

John Cena and Sheamus had a classic tables match in 2009. Sheamus won the title!!! I'm kidding about the classic part, but Sheamus did win the title. It was a shameful thing for lobster heads, and limes were overabundant on that day.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cena with a heelish smirk. Shame it'll lead to nothing.

+1 to 1-800-Fella for busting out the inverted cloverleaf for the second time this month. :clap


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

THAT'S NOT A CLOVERLEAF.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Fuck those food adverts. There is nothing sexy about woman stuffing their faces with unhealthy fast food. Just saying.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena's STF :ugh2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena with his Brazzers face


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Love Cena's evil grin.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow this quote unquote "season premiere" sucks


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Dat knee...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CEN...NUH SUCKS


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

What a shit fest of a match.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This match has been incredibly slow paced.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"CE-NA SUCKS!" chant in the tone on of the "NEW! DAY SUCKS!" chant. :jay2

And that was a knee lift, not a high knee, Maggle. >:I


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

New Day rhythm taking the world by storm


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"That running hiney..." 
"She calls it the Rear View!"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> CEN...NUH SUCKS


:clap .... :clap :clap


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Wow this quote unquote "season premiere" sucks


More like a pilot...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Take a swig every time Cole or JBL say "physical" during a fella match.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

This idiot with their camera flash on recording this match. So annoying.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

End this match. God damn this is boring.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Agreed. I usually tune out Seth after a couple of minutes, once I figure out that he is going to just repeat the same crap for another 20 minutes. It's like they have him be repetitive just to bring him the heat, which actually does work if that is the reasoning behind it. His promos actually remind me of HHH's rambling, but with less overall promo ability.
> 
> Reigns has gotten better recently, mostly because they seemed to figure out that Reigns shouldn't need to talk as much, and his mic ability isn't strong enough for it. Instead, they give him short and sweet segments, which works perfectly for the guy and he doesn't come across as corny or boring like he did earlier in the year.


*Exactly. 

Come out>state your point>kick some ass>leave. 

That's how the top stars should be booked. NO ONE on this roster is good enough to be doing 20 minute promos. Not even Wyatt or Ambrose. I hope people haven't forgotten the Wyatt Rambling and Lunatic Cringe threads.*


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Of all the times for Cena to finally start selling, he chooses a missed running double axe handle.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

why wont this match endddddddddd


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643597367955050496


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Well at least this whole "season premiere" will only be mentioned tonight.. I mean I hope.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please end this. It's making me sleepy.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> John Cena and Sheamus had a classic tables match in 2009. Sheamus won the title!!! I'm kidding about the classic part, but Sheamus did win the title. It was a shameful thing for lobster heads, and limes were overabundant on that day.


That was one of the greatest things from the 2008-2011 time period. Very unexpected, and Cena's reign was one of the most disappointing of all his reigns at the time. I think they messed up with Shameus making him a top guy while Face, he should have been the heel he is now back then.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Just tuned in. Sheamus body looks pretty good dudes jacked


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Feels like 2010 again with Sheamus vs Cena. ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Lol, I love Sheamus, made to be heel


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Battering ram into Stunner outta nowhere? Nope.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Really hasn't been a bad match...


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This match is awful.

Compare it to the great matches Cena was having during his open challenge. Sheamus is so boring in the ring.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

wish mnf didnt have commericials right now


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What was Sheamus thinking by jumping at Cena's face?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Awful. Just awful.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Cena nation strikes again.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Cenawinslol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena with DAT NO SELL! :jay2


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This match is not really good. Thank god. It's finished


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> Take a swig every time Cole or JBL say "physical" during a fella match.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

massive pops for cena wooooo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Wow, we still have an hour and 30 minutes left. 30 minute Divas title match confirmed? :hayden3*


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Cena wins. What the hell. That never happens.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Terrible match. At least throw a pie or something.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rolling Senton→Total no-sell into AA.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh look Cena no sells a signature move and pops up fresh for an AA for the win. Never seen that before.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

cenawinslol


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Super Cena


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW at that Cena no sell. 

_Gets hit with an Impact move, gets back up and hits his finisher for the win. _ :cena


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena win out of nowhere! :cena4


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol Cena literally holds a victory over damn near the entire mid card, what the fuck is the point of him even wrestling on Raw?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

The way Sheamus is booked-he is going to win the WWE title!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

what rolling sentone im super cena no cells into AA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Rollins and Cena have a match this Sunday at the PPV and they have no interaction on Raw?

:drake1


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

:StephenA2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Did you expect something else?" :cena3


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nipple close-ups make me miss Curtis Axel.


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Horrible match, those 2 don't work well together at all.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Byron I cant. I can't.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know what was so awful about that match, it wasn't terrific but it was a good enough match for a Monday night Raw. 

Got a bit of a problem with that fucking ending, though... Sheamus powers out of the STF, delivers a rolling Senton and then Cena no-sells and fucking AA's Sheamus for the win...


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The way Cole puts over Cena still... lol. Jeeeezus


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cena with DAT NO SELL! :jay2


Well yea that's his gimmick


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Excuse my ignorance, but at 54.99 even with the cable provider cut, wouldn't WWE get more than $9.99? I always wonder this. Maybe the idea is that more people will sign up for $9.99 and make it worth it?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Like Netflix, only a better value. 
Going to repeat myself: If you make that comparison, get official Chromecast support. Not tab streaming.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Thank god that match is over.*


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Nikki really has a horse face.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

"like Netflix but a better value"...keep telling yourself that Vince kay


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Cena's no selling is fustrating.

Are they literally have no interaction between Rollins/Cena before their title match on Sunday?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Complete no sell and then winning with the AA despite Sheamus' move looking more impactful.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Abel Headliner said:


> WOW at that Cena no sell.
> 
> _Gets hit with an Impact move, gets back up and hits his finisher for the win. _ :cena


I think we'd all die of a heart attack if John suddenly learned how to sell and use psychology.... dude makes everything look so fake. I've seen celebrities sell better than this supposed "great" wrestler <_<


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ya'll ready to be massively underwhelmed by another diva's match?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> So, Rollins and Cena have a match this Sunday at the PPV and they have no interaction on Raw?
> 
> :drake1


The match sells itself lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Which one is Nikki and which one is Bree and which one has large breasts and which one doesn't and which one is with Cena and which one is with Bryan? I get really confused because I hate them and don't pay attention.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Saxton laughing at Cole when JBL was holding up that 9.99 sign. :lol


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

That's the worst use of Signs since M Night Shyamalan


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

So how many times will the money in the bank holder lose? Raw, smackdown, ppv, doesn't matter. Fucking pointless to even have matches. 

The guy has a shot at the title WHENEVER HE WANTS. you build that fucking person up as a massive threat for weeks if not months so when they FINALLY cash in you truly believe he's going to take it. With this shitty booking I see Sheamus cashing in and I'll think it's a joke because he has 0 credibility and just loses to everyone every week. 

And god damn Cena, that rolling senton is one of his big moves and this fucker just no sells it and pops the AA without any build up. 

I get so frustrated with WWE sometimes..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*hits blunt*

If there is a season premiere of Raw... Does that mean there is a season finale?


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Which one is Nikki and which one is Bree and which one has large breasts and which one doesn't and which one is with Cena and which one is with Bryan? I get really confused because I hate them and don't pay attention.


Frontin' like you don't know...


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Has Nikki been stretching this whole time? Or just when they throw to commercial?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena no sold a signature move and hit the AA for the win.

He does not understand how wrestling works. After all of this time he just does not get it.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I know Cena did not sell it, but isn't he just doing what he's told? Can't fault the guy?


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

not a bad show so far


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Wow Sting actually wrestling on RAW? Take notes Lesnar


I think after he sees that Sting is facing Show, Lesnar will note not to wrestle on Raw.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Which one is Nikki and which one is Bree and which one has large breasts and which one doesn't and which one is with Cena and which one is with Bryan? I get really confused because I hate them and don't pay attention.


*Nikki=large breasts, Divas Champion, Cena's fucktoy
Brie=Bryan's wife, cringeworthy at everything, skinny sidekick*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> *hits blunt*
> 
> If there is a season premiere of Raw... Does that mean there is a season finale?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Exactly.
> 
> Come out>state your point>kick some ass>leave.
> 
> That's how the top stars should be booked. NO ONE on this roster is good enough to be doing 20 minute promos. Not even Wyatt or Ambrose. I hope people haven't forgotten the Wyatt Rambling and Lunatic Cringe threads.*


We agree a lot don't we? :lol

But yeah, they should just do away with the whole 20 minute promo thing entirely. No matter who it is, it just drags. The only person who might be able to keep my interest in Heyman, and obviously there is nobody on his level right now.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Which one is Nikki and which one is Bree and which one has large breasts and which one doesn't and which one is with Cena and which one is with Bryan? I get really confused because I hate them and don't pay attention.



There is only one Bella Twin. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

IC champ jobber entrance sweet


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

feed...me-more!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryback is so atrocious. Fucking Robot.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for some fat jokes and bad promos, it's Kevin Owens and Ryback.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh boy Ryback speaking, now I just play the waiting game until Owens interrupts


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens needs the IC title


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What is with the dumbasses taking mic time tonight?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The big guy needs to drop that title immediately.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Forgettable show so far. Not surprised in the least.

Sting and Show should be entertaining for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

The Big guy should shut up for once and go straight to the match.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

wow ryback is awful


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What The FUCK are you doing Ryback? That was goddamn awkward!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryback, go search eBay for a personality . You are terrible, at everything.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm This is the IC Champion.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

RYBACK IS ABOUT TO CUT A PROMO, RUN!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Elvis was alive until he saw Ryback do that.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

JBL "That was awful." Hahaha

My thoughts on Ryback.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll never understand why they book MITB winners the way they do.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why do they give him mic time


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JBL QUIT TALKING OVER THE PROMO YOU ASS.. Even if it wasn't that great, it's still idiotic.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*For once I agree with JBL, that was awful.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ryback talking about being a true champion and not attacking from behind when he was a bully not too long ago LOL


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Lol I know its scripted but lol at Ryback saying Owens has no respect for the ring.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Trying to combine Rock and Lance Storm...Ryback is fucking awful


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Cryback on mic.youch


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Why was JBL talking over Ryback? Come on dude.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> We agree a lot don't we? :lol
> 
> But yeah, they should just do away with the whole 20 minute promo thing entirely. No matter who it is, it just drags. The only person who might be able to keep my interest in Heyman, and obviously there is nobody on his level right now.


*
And even Heyman gets repetitive. The difference is his delivery is strong enough to mask it most of the time, but he's not immune to it. Cena is also debatable when he's in serious mode and not being a cornball, but still, I'd rather the 20 minute monologue just die altogether. 20 minute segments happened in the Attitude Era because you usually had 4-5 great mic workers banter with each other unscripted. Now, most of the roster sounds robotic, annoying, or corny due to all of the restrictions and family friendly guidelines.*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Elvis has been dead for 30 years Ryback. Way to stay relevant :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you KO for interrupting that awful promo


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Jesus how you gonna give us a reigns and ryback promo time on mnf on tonight


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

LOLOL "That was awful." A shoot?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kevin Owens puts Ryback to shame


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

No Ryback, No.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

From the Big Guy to the Fat Guy.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Wtf was up with JBL talking over Ryback?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Kevin Owens bringing up a book from a promo from months ago :O


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> What The FUCK are you doing Ryback? That was goddamn awkward!


that was awful. :jbl


First HHH dancing, now this, what else is going to happen tonight. :jbl



Bradshaw on a roll. :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

My annual Ryback post:


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

If he gets even one victory over the noble Owens... I'll be very, very sad.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Owens is gonna read the Secret :mark:


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I feel like JBL was told to talk over Ryback's promo like that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens is 100% right, the secret is a brain washing book.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I feel bad for Owens trying to work a program with this guy.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why is Smackdown 3 hours and on Monday night now?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I really, really do not like Ryback. Hopefully Owens finally gets a title at rybacks expense.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Owens shit-talks _The Secret_. I am completely with him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Ryback being relegated to unfunny buffoonery.

Kudos to Owens on :burying that silly-ass book.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ryback read and found inspiration from that pile of crap?

:ha


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck it.. Damn it... why can't I hate Ryback and be cool like the rest of the IWC? I just CAN'T bring myself to hate this guy! He's not perfect but I legit think Ryback is a funny cool charismatic dude! FEED ME MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

did i miss hahahaha


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

These guys look like they dislike each other for real.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens needs the IC title


Owens needs to fuck off.Boring as fuck


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The difference between Ryback and Owens on the mic is just scary.

That was a shocking promo by Ryback, he's like a parody of an 80s wrestler.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

KO went from the best character in WWE to trading 3rd grade insults. Never change main roster writers. Ryback is an abomination of a character man this is awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell are these two talking about?

:drake1


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

what is this stupid book angle? LOL.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sorry Kevin, that you have to carry this man in a promo segment. 

And I like Ryback. A lot, actually. But good god the man can't talk when he has to follow a scripted promo segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryback is literally failing before our eyes:lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Love Nuage Pseudoback


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What the fuck is the secret?

Is it that Vince likes muscles, and having them will get you a push? Because that ain't no secret.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Good lord this Cenalite shit is absolutely fucking awful....They're killing you Ryback, THEY'RE KILLING YOU!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback sounds so dumb. Like a really dumb roided jock.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> What the hell are these two talking about?
> 
> :drake1


No fucking clue


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is this fucking Dr. Phil?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

See there you go Ryback, you talk about things that make sense and your promo gets better instantly!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ryback is channeling John Cena. fpalm


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

RIP Rybotch. Good riddance.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Wtf was up with JBL talking over Ryback?


I actually thought they were going to shoot to commercial during Ryback's promo. Might have been the best option to tell the truth. :curry3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is actually a good segment.*


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Will it happen this Sunday? You know on the show that.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

owens is so far ahead of everyone in the WWE on the mic.

owens is playing chess and Ryback is playing checkers


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Owens better win.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"The master of the feed me more" errr what


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"The Master of the Feed Me More" 

The fuck does that mean? You're the master of a catchphrase?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The master of the feed me more xD


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> What the fuck is the secret?
> 
> Is it that Vince likes muscles, and having them will get you a push? Because that ain't no secret.


Some New Age metaphysical BS that Ryback actually believes in.

"The Secret is a best-selling 2006 self-help book written by Rhonda Byrne, based on the earlier film of the same name. It is based on the law of attraction and claims that positive thinking can create life-changing results such as increased happiness, health, and wealth. The book has sold more than 19 million copies worldwide and has been translated into 46 languages.[1] It has attracted a great deal of controversy and been parodied in several TV programs."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Secret_(book)


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This segment is fine, but the crowd is just not into it.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

How dumb is Ryback? Painful to watch.

Owens is too good to even step in the ring with him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE Ryback

Master of THE Feed Me More


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I. AM. THE. RYBOTCH..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Getting past Ryback singing, this has been a good segment, from both guys. Ryback's promo in the latter half of this segment was really good, otherwise he was decent and Kevin was good as usual throughout.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet if you walked by Ryback he smells like failure, sweat, ass and HGH.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Owens is like "say it, don't spray it". :ti


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

You smarks acting like Owens completely outclassed Ryback there are delusional. It was a fine back and forth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Today's catchphrases are so cringe-worthy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Walk OWENS Walk


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE have made Kevin Owens boring. They can truly accomplish anything if they put their mind to it.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Probably the most entertaining thing tonight behind the New Day.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

You better not have Ryback beat KO clean :henry3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"The Master of the Feed Me More" 

You're the only Feed Me More.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Hogan sighting!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THEY MENTIONED HULK HOGAN!!!! UH OH!!!


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

Ryback should have taken him up on his declaration and had the match right now. Make the show even better for tonight.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

OMG Huk Hokan


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Triple H: Master of the I Am the Game 
Flair: Master of the To Be the Man (Wooo) You Gotta Beat The Man 
etc.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Looking more forward to Ryback and Owens than any match on the PPV, not gonna lie.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

they mentioned racist hogan


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Berlino said:


> Owens needs to fuck off.Boring as fuck


People are entitled to opinions, but I reserve the right to judge those who have shitty ones...


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh, big guy... Get your mouth wired shut. 

When I went to type "big guy" I accidentally typed "big gut"..

So it's the Big Guy vs the Big Gut at night of champions heh


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

TripleG said:


> "The Master of the Feed Me More"
> 
> The fuck does that mean? You're the master of a catchphrase?


Lmfao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sting and whoever that other guy was at Starrcade 97.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Look who is holding Sting 20 years ago after Sting won a title.....


His opponent for tonight....20 YEARS LATER


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They're really showing Starcade 97:lol

Any wrestling fan knows what really happened at that event. WOW WWE.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This is amazing by Ryback.

"Master of feed me more" - it's hilarious how little sense that makes.

Genuinely one of worst promos I've ever seen. Hilarious though, great entertainment.


----------



## Dark Guardian (Jul 30, 2014)

I forgot Big Show had hair.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Jfc that promo :Jordan

I liked Ryback once but this shit is just cringeworthy terrible


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ABigLegend said:


> The difference between Ryback and Owens on the mic is just scary.
> 
> That was a shocking promo by Ryback, he's like a parody of an 80s wrestler.


Ryback did quite well. 

Kevin Owens sounded like a hipster superstar, acting like he doesn't care about character. 

IWC, saw and they too see that Kevin Owens needs to step his game up and stop acting like a 17 year old teenager.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey folks, remember these two in their prime in 1997?

Well 18 years later they're having a match. Yay.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't give Ryback a script please stop giving people scripts


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The fuck is wrong with some of you? That was actually pretty decent.

And no they're not feuding over a stupid book they're just bringing it in to add to the storyline.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The master of the suck it


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hogan is interfering in the Sting match, right? They showed and mentioned him. :mj


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> WWE have made Kevin Owens boring. They can truly accomplish anything if they put their mind to it.


His promo was awesome, what are you talking about


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Morningstar said:


> You better not have Ryback beat KO clean :henry3


There'd be no coming back from that.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Today's catchphrases are so cringe-worthy.


Wait till Rollins has one when he's a face :Rollins


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

ABigLegend said:


> This is amazing by Ryback.
> 
> "Master of feed me more" - it's hilarious how little sense that makes.
> 
> Genuinely one of worst promos I've ever seen. Hilarious though, great entertainment.


That's like Rock saying: "I'm the master of the know your role and shut your mouth!"


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Good God almighty that was the worst promo ever

Ryback needs to stay as far away from the stick as possible that elvis shtick gave me douchchills....so bad!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoever is writing Ryback's promos needs to stop. Vince Stop! He sounds like he reads the script verbatim. His execution just makes him sound like he is missing chromosomes.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Master of the "feed me more" didn't really bother me. Sounds like something a big juiced up dummy would say.


----------



## Dark Guardian (Jul 30, 2014)

That promo went too long. That's the only problem.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The XL said:


> You smarks acting like Owens completely outclassed Ryback there are delusional. It was a fine back and forth.


I think the difference is that Owens knew that it was a terrible segment and Ryback thought it was amazing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> THEY MENTIONED HULK HOGAN!!!! UH OH!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


> That's like Rock saying: "I'm the master of the know your role and shut your mouth!"



Well The Rock was the master of that :rock


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The master of the just bring it


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Good back and forth there, but Owens BETTER win at NOC.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Stardust joined the night's watch.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Can't wait for a New Day/Cosmic Wasteland or New Day/Wyatt Family program

The Cosmic Wasteland should be wearing matching getups.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Cosmic Wasteland will actually be acknowledged on Raw this week :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't believe some of you think Kevin Owens did well in that 1 on 1 verbal confrontation between him and Ryback .

Get your head out of your ass.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Where is Barrett? Why is he not doing anything with Cody


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

I like this trio potential


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The cosmic wasteland xD perfect name for these guys


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, this feud's still going on. How about that.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Neville.......ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll definitely watch that Ryback/Owens segment again tomorrow.

Fantastic entertainment.

It was hilarious how wooden and cringeworthy Ryback was. He's such a parody that it's actually quite funny and entertaining. 

Ryback's delivery of "I found that funny," was probably the most wooden I've ever seen on WWE television.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Ascension should be carrying Cody's bags because he's the only reason they're on RAW. :ti


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Totally forgot about Neville.. Shame.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So tired of this Neville/Stardust feud.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The Man that Vince Forgot


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Soul Cat said:


> Hogan is interfering in the Sting match, right? They showed and mentioned him. :mj


No Vampiro will. 


He will take a brief leave from Lucha Underground to make a surprise WWE debut to thwart Sting.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"The Man that gravity forgot"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

nevilles ears are fucking huge


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryback is in Big Show/Kane territory for me but even worse because I have some positive memories of those guys entertaining me in the 90's.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Neville and Lucha Dragon's completely forgotten from when they first debuted. What a waste. Creative is a joke.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

It feels like Neville is in a never ending feud with Stardust lol does anyone actually care about these guys?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

George Lucas explains Neville's high-flying with a Midi-chlorian count.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

WTF WAS THAT ARE YOU KIDDING ME?????????????????


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

WTF was that?


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Good Lord, that was fucking cringe-worthy.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wait, that wasn't supposed to be a match?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

And that's it?! Fuck.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that it? :lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

What the fuck was the point in that segment?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait its randomly over like that?

Straight out of WCW Nitro:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Six man tag on the pre show of NOC.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Justice League vs. Legion of Doom :mark:

And it's over already. :favre2


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

...k


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Neville is so much better than this.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

WTF?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Random ass match :maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Waste of time of waste.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> I actually thought they were going to shoot to commercial during Ryback's promo. Might have been the best option to tell the truth. :curry3


That's what I thought too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stardust and Neville continue to waste everyone's time.*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That was the entire segment? FUCK.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, this is a cool promo.

This is what I'm talking about.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bellabration or last 5 minutes of a 2 point MNF game?

:hmm


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Well your horse face certainly isn't impressive, either, Nikki.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't get on WWE creative like some people here but that deserves someone getting canned. I literally cannot comprehend the thought process there.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is Neville trying to look like Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nikki looks fucking hideous in this 'promo'


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Did we not get introduction, implying a match?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*"It's been a hell of a ride."

Quit lying, Cole.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

What was the point of that?

This is the worst Creative staff of all time.


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

The fuck was that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nikki put the division on her back LOL

More like she was champion all year and earned it by being on her back with Vince


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

stardust deserves better :mj2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So you put a shitty division on your back that got so bad they had to bring up three NXT women to try and make something out of it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630766511536386048


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mute...

"I spent my year holding on to a shitty looking title and never defending it, yay me!"

The truth of the matter is.. She spent her year riding John Cena while Cena was blowing Vince..
End of story. But I suppose that's probably not quite pg enough to put in an on air promo..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Not only is the video cheesy as hell... but she is sounding more like those old late night ads for "intimate" calls........... what a terrible video.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Waste of time of waste.


Welcome to the Cosmic Wasteland.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Sin Cara botched the hurricanrana and the suicide dive all within 10 seconds.


Legend.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I see she's not mentioning Cena.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn... 8 years and she's just now becoming a decent wrestler.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Nikki stole Cena's ''footnote'' line :lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

cringe.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up with this stupid shit WWE.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

How the fuck can this trollop act like she has credibility when compared to the NXT girls?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ABigLegend said:


> I'll definitely watch that Ryback/Owens segment again tomorrow.
> 
> Fantastic entertainment.
> 
> ...


it was more of a similarity than a parody. 

For it to be parody he would have to deliberately be imitating a specific superstar for comedic effect.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

I really hope Ambreigns 3rd member is the master of the yes yes yes


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Blowing Cena to get your spot is not starting a revolution.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I spent my year Fast Forwarding or changing the channel during your awful segments Nikki

:Oooh


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Arm candy? Wouldn´t that be eye candy? :grin2:

And which arm? Are we pretending wrestling is not real and that we know about Cena.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Renee made a more intimidating face in that shot than Nikki or Charlotte.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nikki Bella sure cutting a Face Promo here...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I remember when WWE used to be good at those videos.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

"You thought i'd be nothing but eye candy, but what did I do?"

You shagged Cena is what you did.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

She's not wrong. The "revolution" started because of her. . . because she's not good.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This is a pretty good promo by Nikki.

She actually has some pretty good charisma and mic skills. Well, compared to Charlotte anyway.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Wasn't a bad promo.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

They are trying to make fans care about the butterfly belt easy to be on top when John has the backstage push to make it happen


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a nice video package.


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

Stardust and Neville are both great, but this is all their given.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Come on it's all set up for Nikki to get screwed. Please happen.

This bitch is talking about cementing a legacy with this reign,...please.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630766511536386048


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome 1 said:


> I really hope Ambreigns 3rd member is the master of the yes yes yes


It will be the master of the Rubik's Cube.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

If only WWE made the whole show seem that important. Good job on hyping up the Diva's match.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Do the Falcons still have the same stupid heacoach?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The people dissing Nikki's looks... LOL. 

Seriously, if you saw her in public, you wouldn't be able to quit looking. Plus, you cry for better matches and talent, but you just talk shit about a woman's looks. A woman that is very good looking too. Nice. I almost believe you.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This RAW is historically awful.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Those new WWE figures look really cool. If only I would be like 8 years younger.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> It will be the master of the Rubik's Cube.


And the crowd goes mild!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, Nikki sure, you're revolutionary


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> it was more of a similarity than a parody.
> 
> For it to be parody he would have to deliberately be imitating a specific superstar for comedic effect.


Ryback is a complete parody of a generic 80s wrestler.

He's so painful to watch that it's actually quite funny.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> Do the Falcons still have the same stupid heacoach?



No they fired him at the end of last season

Their new coach was Seattle's D Coordinator


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630766511536386048


Until she looks at the back of her neck in a mirror.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm still stuck on that Neville, Lucha Dragons and Stardust, Ascension segment. That was supposed to be a match right? Then they just decided it wasn't?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> So you put a shitty division on your back that got so bad they had to bring up three NXT women to try and make something out of it


And even then it got no better


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm like seriously angry after watching that Nikki segment. Am I overreacting?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643604810516660224
:bow


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

PCB no-selling that beatdown.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Please lose.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Is it the season premiere?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dell said:


> Come on it's all set up for Nikki to get screwed. Please happen.
> 
> This bitch is talking about cementing a legacy with this reign,...please.


Booking 101... so that means Paige will walk in, nail Charlotte with the Rampaige in front of the ref, not get dq'd, and Nikki act like the face after she wins. 

And that video package.... holy fuck was that bad.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

paige is all jealous. you can tell in her body language


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BuzzKillington said:


> I'm like seriously angry after watching that Nikki segment. Am I overreacting?



Just take another shot, it will all be better

Time for PEE MODE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sooo is Paige gonna screw Charlotte since Charlotte didn't help them when Team Ratchet was whooping their asses?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

dat paige kada


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

I expect Nicole to no-sell a figure 8 for 3 minutes before popping up instantly into an AA. Even if it isn't the booked finish.

What are they gonna do? Fire the golden boy's squeeze?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Wow Paige looks really hot in that outfit


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Give me Rusev so I can turn this crap off already.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

If I here about Ric Flair one more fucking time lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BuzzKillington said:


> I'm like seriously angry after watching that Nikki segment. Am I overreacting?


Possibly. Most Nikki segments usually invoke disgust and embarrassment


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630766511536386048


She tweeted this last month...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> No they fired him at the end of last season
> 
> Their new coach was Seattle's D Coordinator


Thanks. Figured when they had a 20-3 HT lead that they must have fired him, but the rest of the game made me doubt that suspicion. :serious:


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

STOP SAYING SEASON PREMIERE


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jim Ross: Business is about to pick up here. Here comes Goddess Nikki and her 2 minions.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The moment when Nicky retains because of some kind of fuckery involving Paige and Becky screwing over Charlotte and this forum rages :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

No reactions for either.

They say they want a revolution.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess Paige is turning on Charlotte?

Yawn.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh...Paige is definitely turning tonight.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryback should form a stable with Bella twins and the Big Show so the barn roof can collapse and RAW's watch-ability can make an exponential improvement.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Charlotte has the charisma of a door.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

ABigLegend said:


> Ryback's delivery of "I found that funny," was probably the most wooden I've ever seen on WWE television.


:nikkilol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

If I was WWE I would just have the bell ring and have Nikki just walk out and retain by countout.

The heat.. Oh the heat.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck this shit. Close game on ESPN.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Busaiku said:


> Is it the season premiere?


I'm not sure I think I might have heard it mentioned once or twice, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Please let Charlotte win


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Can't wait to hear four million "C'MON NIKKI!!!!"'s from Brie...


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*No reaction. :ti*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

#Heel Trish


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> She tweeted this last month...


If you really didn't care, you wouldn't have tweeted at all...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shouldn't that clock have an extra hour on it since they are on TN time which is an hour earlier than east coast time


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nikki about to become just like Queen Elizabeth 11

:ha


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol @ them telling Trish to tweet about this match


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

AJ Lee is still more relevant than Nikki Bella and she's been gone for 6 months :lmao

I really hope Charlotte wins, I can't listen to Nikki's theme music anymore. Makes me wanna punch things.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That Bella Ass Swirl will never get old. Puts the strongest man into a hypnotic state.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Paige screws Charlotte...she's just gotta...


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Please let Charlotte win


NO!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

let's hope a mexican wave na dsome good ol' JBL chants.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Lilian is 50 and is still the best looking chick in the ring.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Wide right! Bitch ass Eagles.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The_It_Factor said:


> STOP SAYING SEASON PREMIERE


It´s the new 9.99. Damn it. Next week TBBT season premiere, so immediately RAW will have another. Then TWD returns for another RAW season premiere. Then NBA another RAW season premiere. Season premieres for everyone, only 9.99.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Super obvious Paige turn. She walked down the ramp off to the side of them. She didn't do the dumb pinkie thing.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

ItsaNewDay said:


> If I was WWE I would just have the bell ring and have Nikki just walk out and retain by countout.
> 
> The heat.. Oh the heat.


Yes.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Charlotte is built like a captain of a high school football team


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Oh...Paige is definitely turning tonight.


And I hope it happens early in the match, like with in seconds, just run out and punch Nikki and spare us all. :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

UnderBite vs HorseFace

who will win!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hate Nikki's character, she's so much sweeter and sympathetic when not talking...I prefer Charlotte win this though, but all love and new found respect to Nikki..


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The XL said:


> Lilian is 50 and is still the best looking chick in the ring.


Man is she really? She looks a hellaaa lot younger.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Some of the worst commentary I've heard.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bella Twins started the Divas Revolution by being terrible :heston


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

"Come on, Nikki!"

"Come on, Charlotte!"


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

LET'S GO NIKKI!!!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*you can 100% bet that AJ lee is watching this match right now.
*
She can pretend like she does not care, but everybody knows she does.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

xerxesXXI said:


> If you really didn't care, you wouldn't have tweeted at all...


Because it couldn't have been related to anything else going on in her life?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nikki is going to have serious back issues by the time she's in her 40s from how much she pushes her chest out. I mean she has big tits to begin with now, why the need to make them seem even bigger?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Charlottes got absolutely no sss. Bram had to have been in her stomach


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikki on offense time for the match to suck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... even the shit match earlier with stupid booking at least had the two women going quick and intense. This is literally half speed "what do I do next? O right..."....... there is no fluidity to this at all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Bella Twins started the Divas Revolution by being terrible :heston


*"LETS GO NIKKI! NIKKI SUCKS!" :lel*


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Somebodys been taking lessons with Ms Banks!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't think giving the Divas Championship to Ric Flair's son is the best thing for this "divas revolution".


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

If Nikki is so wonderful, why does she always wear #02 on her gear? Seems a strange boast.

"I am Number 2!".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Nikki getting that Cena chant!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Now compare this to Sasha vs Bayley from Takeover. 

Main roster divas matches suck.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Implantbuster?


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Loose Reality said:


> If Nikki is so wonderful, why does she always wear #02 on her gear? Seems a strange boast.
> 
> "I am Number 2!".
> 
> ...


She certainly is.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Lol I can't imagine watching this RAW without this forum.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Great ring psychology by both. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And people wonder why non-smark crowds don't get taken seriously anymore with that Nikki "Lets go/sucks" chant.

:ti


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

This is boring.

We want Sting! We want Sting!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Some of Nikki's heel work is actually very good.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

mattheel said:


> Because it couldn't have been related to anything else going on in her life?


I have no idea. I don't give a fuck about her so I don't read her twazzer page. But in the context it was brought up in, it sounded related to her record being broken


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowd cannot contain their excitement for this match. :heyman6


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole: "I am among many others that believe that it was the Bella Twins that started the Divas Revolution."

Damn, they really hate A.J. for leaving, don't they? :drake1

And good job on also effectively taking a shit on Eve, Phoenix and McCool even though they were the best female talents the company's had in years alongside Lee and did a hell of a better job running the division while the twins were there being useless.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The anti-smoking commercials are the worst part of Raw.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Only thing more predictable than a Paige turn is Falcons still running on 3rd and 1 every time and losing five yards.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

The belles are just not very good


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Want something revolutionary? Don't cut to commercial during a match. Man, I miss Lucha Underground.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nikki better be going over :banderas

Do the right thing Paige :banderas


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

It's going to be glorious when the Diva's title will be around the waist of Sasha Banks in the future.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The XL said:


> Lilian is 50 and is still the best looking *chick* in the ring.


The year is 2015 and your derogatory terminology is not appropriate. Please use the description "slut" or "cunt", especially when the Bella with big boobs (apparently Nikki) is involved.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This is the karma we get for people dissing hot smark crowds. I hope you're happy. This is what you wanted. You know who you are.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> The anti-smoking commercials are the worst part of Raw.



I don't smoke, but after watching these commercials I think I can use one.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr Robot :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BuzzKillington said:


> Crowd cannot contain their excitement for this match. :heyman6


"The DIVAS REVOLUTION is on fire, Maggle!"


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> And people wonder why non-smark crowds don't get taken seriously anymore with that Nikki "Lets go/sucks" chant.
> 
> :ti


I'd rather have the crowd chant about something relevant to what's actually going on in front of them than have them chant some obscure wrestler's name in an attempt to be "that cool, smart crowd" when in reality, they're total douchebag neckbeard fuckwads.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I can't believe I'm looking for tickets for NOC.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> The anti-smoking commercials are the worst part of Raw.


The Sonic commercials are worse.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I can't believe I'm looking for tickets for NOC.


I can't believe you either.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Nikki bella lookin right tonight


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Quite the psychology based match. Too bad it's not gonna mean anything in a few minutes when everyone no sells.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is fake tits Bella wearing see through underpants?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*STOP STEALING ALL OF REIGNS' MOVES CHARLOTTE :cuss:*


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This is how the main roster divas matches ahould be. Theyre not good enough to do spotfests


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roho said:


> I'd rather have the crowd chant about something relevant to what's actually going on in front of them than have them chant some obscure wrestler's name in an attempt to be "that cool, smart crowd" when in reality, they're total douchebag neckbeard fuckwads.


Sometimes those chants are warranted, sometimes they're not. The Summerslam crowd a couple weeks ago was on point. They were fun, but didn't overdo it. And I'm completely okay with chants like that than some ridiculous Nikki chant from a bunch of fuckwads who have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

I like how Nikki has still made history (according to Cole) no matter what happens. I don't think you make history by tying someone for longest title reign...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nikki has that backwards

Charlotte, Becky, and Sasha are TO GOOD for the Main Roster


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

chrome2279 said:


> Want something revolutionary? Don't cut to commercial during a match. Man, I miss Lucha Underground.


I know its off topic, but where can I see Lucha Underground? Would prefer something legit. I see all this hype about it


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

COME ON NIKKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

where's the legdrop after the big boot??


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Did I hear a rumor of a nip slip?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

nikki bella is actually doing some serious heel work


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I can't believe I'm looking for tickets for NOC.



It's HIAC.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope Paige does turn heel, she's got the potential to be a great heel IMO.

Although cheering for Charlotte ahead of anyone seems unlikely. If she wasn't Ric Flair's son/daughter, she wouldn't even be close to the spot she's in. The way they shove the Ric Flair connection down our throats is so off-putting. She's clearly not good enough to make it on her own, like Banks and Lynch are.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> The anti-smoking commercials are the worst part of Raw.


Their meme-heavy commercials are more cancerous than cigs ever have been. :ugh2

Oh well, at least we have the occasional Super Mario Maker commercials to counter-balance the Truth Campaign's faggotry. :I


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*If I hear "COME ON NIKKI!" one more time...*


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I can't believe I'm looking for tickets for NOC.


I can't decide on NOC or Raw after or if im completely stupid for thinking of going to either


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The camera doesnt know where to point when charlotte has her legs open showing her penis


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

LOL.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hooray for the fuckery!

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You know they about to reverse this.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was fucking terrible.

fuck anyone who thinks otherwise.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Twin Magic shit again :ha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

abwaaaaaaaa!!!?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

RIP Dusty


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

She did it! Go girl!!!!!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

"TWIN MAGIC" stupidity again?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

I think I have seen this before.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

here we got with the fuckery

so they can win matches when they do twin switch but they can't lose it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:ti

LOLDivas.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

This fucking switcharoo bs


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

They ruined some good work with another fuck finish.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

THEY'RE NOT EVEN WEARING SIMILAR RING GEAR YOU TWATS


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

fuck the wwe and this bullshit, they gonna strip her


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Fuckery!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Sometimes those chants are warranted, sometimes they're not. The Summerslam crowd a couple weeks ago was on point. They were fun, but didn't overdo it. And I'm completely okay with chants like that than some ridiculous Nikki chant from a bunch of fuckwads who have no idea what they're talking about.


*They're fuckwads because they don't agree with you? That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever read.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cue Steph coming out............


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This fukkery :done


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This company, ffs. Back to MNF.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Now.. do thy repeat the bullshit from last time or let the heels get sweet justice served to them. That is the question.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Charlotte :mark:


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Swerve...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Decision reversed in 30 seconds


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

ric better elbow drop his jacket


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

what the fuck is going on


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

All that bra stuffing :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Uh...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Stuffanie McMahon finish.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Some people say Charlotte looks like a man, but I'd do her...although I'd do Ric out of respect too...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

the divas divison has integrity?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

xerxesXXI said:


> I have no idea. I don't give a fuck about her so I don't read her twazzer page. But in the context it was brought up in, it sounded related to her record being broken


tbh...im right there with you. Don't care about AJ at all. Just saying that assuming that a random tweet from a month ago is about the title might be a bit of a leap.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WORST FINISH EVER.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Of course... this useless bitch has to be involved.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

"Uphold the integrity of the DIVAs division" - Stephanie McMahon LOL


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Time for Stephanie's "I care about the Divas Division semi-annually." phase.

Overall, this is a good way to keep the fued going.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

So when the Bella twins win because of fuckery it's okay but other way around it is not soooo.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Fuck this shit man, fuck this.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

This is terrible. Despair-inducing.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

For fucks sake

This shit is getting old


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The "INTEGRITY" of Diva's division :ha


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This retarded Dusty Finish. ;lmao*


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Yay. Haha.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

integrity? in wwe? yeah...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

/Trollface


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Just restart the match, Jesus how stupid.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

The fuckery lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Give the butterfly belt back to the Divas and introduce a Women's title.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat Revolution :vince


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Booooooooo and AJ just through her remote at the tv


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

This is the first time in a long time I´m happy to have Stephanie coming out to announce something!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT A SWERVE.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Into the trash this raw goes


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

hahahahahahahahahahaha!

This is all being done to troll AJ Lee for leaving!

Someone else will win at NOC.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

:larry


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki with that heat

LONGEST REIGN EVER. Love dat ass baby!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dat Dusty finish :sodone


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I fucking hate the Divas Revolution with so much of my heart it's not even funny.

This is so fucking stupid.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

And what a bullshit finish. Haha.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Knew that was happening.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This match gave all its viewers cancer.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nikki did it :banderas

Longest reigning champion :banderas

That heat :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They are going to let Nikki keep the title by DQ

:ha:HAmaury:heston:bryanlol:tysonlol:reneelel

The WWE keeps shooting the dead carcass of the Divas Revolution in the head.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

The bra stuffing is funny though.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Is Nikki's leg hurt?


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

How many times have they done this shit finish?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

By pinfall or submission...or if you knock your opponent the hell out like my boy Kevin Owens WOOOOOO


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd doesn't even care for the rematch.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

the ol' dusty finish. rip big dust

brie's ass looking nice tonight...


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

HAHAHAHA I love it


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I blame JOHN CENA for this.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Twin magic?

Charlotte and Ric Flair look more alike than Nikki and Brie do.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm so embarrassed to be watching this.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I smell a lot of title changes Sunday.. and screw you WWE for messing with AJ Lee!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought the ref's decision was final?!?!?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAT ASSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

They gotta give Cena's bae the record dont they


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Nikki is going to have serious back issues by the time she's in her 40s from how much she pushes her chest out. I mean she has big tits to begin with now, why the need to make them seem even bigger?


True.

It hurts just watching how she also bends her lower back to make her ass look like it has some curve in it.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

lol at Steph xD


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well thank god it ends this Sunday.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah don't restart the match or anything, just have that shit finish be the finish.... They just had to have that bitch break the record they just had to, she'll lose it now at NOC they just wanted to make sure they don't have to mention AJ's name again as the longest champion, thats all this was about them not having to put over AJ who's not there anymore.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, the single least creative way to pull the expected swerve.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TERRIBLE:lmao

So they do the same twin magic bullshit they've been doing for months. And Steph doesn't even restart the match:lmao

The incompetence is real.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"HA! Fuck you Punk!" :vince2 :vince3 :vince4


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Whoever did nikki's boobs should do charlotte's face.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I knew Nikki was still going to retain because this company just couldn't let the AJ grudge go for some reason. Still leaves me disgusted at this whole bullshit debacle.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Logic says the match should be restarted.....but this is the WWE DAMMIT!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

All of this to jab AJ. 

This company is like elementary school. Vince is a child.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Please stay on NXT Bayley to avoid the fuckery.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah because all those times Paige lost to twin magic and Stephanie did nothing now don't matter.

This fucking company.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Did a search on past records held by Divas, this image came up. Does anybody know who it is?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sucking Cena's dick finally paid off for her


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well thank god it ends this Sunday.


Amen


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

FFS. This is pathetic. Why not just let her get the record without the bullshit? It's not interesting. It's not exciting. It's not believable.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck any member of the audience in attendance for applauding that shit.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I can see Nikki dropping it to Charlotte at NOC and leaving WWE soon. 

Both her and Brie mentioned doing so multiple times in the past.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

cena's got more stroke than flair


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The first time "twin magic" got caught, right?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

It can't get worse than this. They can't possibly book the women worse than this.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I like how now they give a fuck about the Bellas switching but before they acted like it was some type of sorcery. :ha


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

chrome2279 said:


> I thought the ref's decision was final?!?!?!


Please. Nobody can remember SummerSlam. It was like four weeks ago.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

We'll see if Nikki is still celebrating when Sheamus cashes in on her tonight, preventing her from breaking the record.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chrome2279 said:


> I thought the ref's decision was final?!?!?!


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Can you remember when they did the exact same finish vs Paige. Except that match continued and Paige got pinned. 

Continuity WWE, continuity...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stop comparing yourself to Netflix. Jesus.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love that they have some token black girl hanging out with the Bellas


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I puked up in my mouth a little bit.

That's how they do it. :mj2


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Really it's shit like that right there that will keep people from signing up for WWE Network.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Way to devalue the belt and your flagship show with the same unoriginal finish we just saw not too long ago.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Good match :clap

QUEEN NIKKI RETAINS :bow


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Botchy SinCara said:


> They gotta give Cena's bae the record dont they


They won't let Cena tie Ric Flair's record just yet so they gonna let Nikki break AJ's record instead as an alternative. :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O look, a repeat of shit booking to give this shit worker the record by the shit heel Steph. This is the WWE. They can't do shit right. 

Lucha Underground... please come back. I need that perfect fix to where I dont' have any inkling to torture myself with Vince's senility.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why do they keep saying only on WWE Network when its still being carried on pay per view as well?


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

There's not enough alcohol for this bullshit.....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What was all that white shit the Bellas were swimming around in (not that white stuff)?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte obviously winning the title at NOC.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Wretched booking.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Morningstar said:


> I blame JOHN CENA for this.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Now no one cares. No one will care when Nikki drops the belt. This divas thing just hit lost cause territory.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Just tune in from football and I already want to drink


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Match got kinda good towards the end. But then the fuckery...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Has Punk or AJ tweeted about this yet?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't know why Charlotte didn't just fucking launch herself at Nikki there. Wrestling reality dictates that if someone screws you out of something you kick their fucking arse.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

You guys still watch this. Meanwhile I'm on my notebook not watching the show(haven't since the Bellas were main eventing Raw lol) but just following events by reading your play by play.

If you want to change things, feel free to stop watching too. If you truly are embarrassed to be watching this, that is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What was all that white shit the Bellas were swimming around in (not that white stuff)?


Tissue that Brie was using to "simulate" Nikki.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I'd fuck Charlotte not gonna lie.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Abel Headliner said:


> TERRIBLE:lmao
> 
> So they do the same twin magic bullshit they've been doing for months. And Steph doesn't even restart the match:lmao
> 
> The incompetence is real.


Nah just the hate for AJ Lee.

Nikki was lose at the PPV. They just didn't want AJ as the longest diva champion.

Just watch Reigns will beat Punks reign very soon.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki haters


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So Nikki broke the record via DQ.

LOLWWE.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *They're fuckwads because they don't agree with you? That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever read.*


Um...No. They're fuckwads for doing the Cena chant for Nikki.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Can someone just tell me why? I mean, if they had to end it with fuckery, why not just think of something new?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nikki Bella is has the longest reign ever in the diva's division....Diva's divison........DIVA'S division...............Diva's division............Divas Division.........Diva's Division





oh that's right Divas Division ain't shit to the 




The Women's World Championship Belt. 



The real belt WWE abandoned for the fake Reality TV title.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

God this company is petty ..I doubt AJ even cares at this point


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

"Meh" is all I can say. Indifference is one bad mothefucker.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kitana said:


> There's not enough alcohol for this bullshit.....



No but it is fun trying to see if there is :thumbsup


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I didn't think it could get dumber than either a clean win or another no DQ finish... then they suddenly pull a stupid stunt that didn't work just a month or so ago. 

Seriously, what the fuck is going on these idiots heads? THere has to be someone going "that is fucking stupid Vince!".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FUCK YOU, NIKKI!*


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

unk2 sorry guys, this is all my fault.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Nah just the hate for AJ Lee.
> 
> Nikki was lose at the PPV. They just didn't want AJ as the longest diva champion.
> 
> Just watch Reigns will beat Punks reign very soon.


There's much better ways they could have booked the finish if they wanted Nikki to retain. That's the point.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sigh I don't even care they let Nikki retain, it's the fact they insist so often on bullshit finishes.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol, Subway wishes they had an enthusiastic employee like that guy. :ti


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey if anybody actually wants to watch REAL athelic history made instead of the bs that the E feeds ya. Switch over to NBc as for the 1st time ever an amture athlet has the chance to win a million bucks not some barbie ass championship belt


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nikki breaks the record.

It's official, the Divas Revolution is pointless.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't worry, guys.

A.J.'s total days as Divas Champion: 406 days
Nikki's total days as Divas Champion: 301 days and counting

When it comes to getting boring twats' title reigns over, better luck next time Vince.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*WWE Writers Room*

"Hey guys, lets use twin magic again, we haven't used it in at least a month!"


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Nikki breaks the record via DQ after rarely defending it for nearly a year. Lol as if she wasn't already a terrible champion.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I hate the divas now. Like I know some of them can go in the ring, and I was excited for the Iron man main event match for NXT but I just don't care for anything involving the divas main roster or nxt roster anymore. This whole fuckery just left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That ending was literally too stupid for words.

It's also painfully obvious that Charlotte is winning on Sunday, just after Nikki breaks the record.

I'm genuinely not sure WWE could have done this "divas revolution" any worse if they tried.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

to all those digging into Nikki because she is with Cena i wonder if yall are going to pound Charlotte into oblivion well because of her strong ties with Flair


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> unk2 sorry guys, this is all my fault.


No, it's that big fucking overgrown boy scout. 

don't get me wrong, i have been impressed with nikki, but mother of fuck no one cares now, not a fucking person cares.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Kitana said:


> There's not enough alcohol for this bullshit.....


:flair4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Um...No. They're fuckwads for doing the Cena chant for Nikki.


*It's his girlfriend and a really obvious joke at his expense.*


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> Did a search on past records held by Divas, this image came up. Does anybody know who it is?


Yes, AJ Lee. They mention her often. 

Don't be like one of those geeks on YouTube who think it's funny to say CM Who??? And never heard of him even though WWE mentions him often. Acting like he's treated like Benoit. 
:eyeroll


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate politics in wrestling, god damn.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The only way Sting/Big Show isn't an epic failure is if Sting absolutely squashes him and wins the match and devastates him with his bat afterward and Big Show never wrestles again. Either that or a time machine back to 1995...


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> No but it is fun trying to see if there is :thumbsup


Shit I'll probably end up with alcohol poisoning and still wouldn't have had enough alcohol to take this shit :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Botchy SinCara said:


> God this company is petty ..I doubt AJ even cares at this point



I am (if AJ is even watching) she is at home laughing at how stupid of an ending that was the same as the rest of us 

:aj3


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Nicole did it! :banderas


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

RuRu


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

My man Rusev


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rusev!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ItsaNewDay said:


> I'd fuck Charlotte not gonna lie.


No. Charlotte fucks you.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Rusev yes. Rusev fuck yes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It was kinda obvious they was gonna do this shit, you can always see it coming cause Brie always wears those long red tights normally, but whenever she dresses exactly like Nikki you know they're gonna do this shit. And its so stupid after the match Brie starts pulling out those tissues like "see look here i don't have any tits!".


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

One garbage storyline followed by another garbage storyline


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Everyone sit your asses down.

The most manliest man is here. Hail Rusev!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Vince is thinking AJ is just devastated right now :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *It's his girlfriend and a really obvious joke at his expense.*


At least it wasn't a very strong chant in terms of volume.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> unk2 sorry guys, this is all my fault.


*FUCK YOU, PUNK!*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> I hate politics in wrestling, god damn.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And that's why there is always NXT.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev time! :rusevyes


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cant wait for the reaction on this forum when Nikki goes over at NOC :smile2:


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

beat that dog ziggler rusev!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MOTN


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Finally, the GOAT has arrived...





Oh, and Cesaro.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheAbsentOne said:


> All of this to jab AJ.
> 
> This company is like elementary school. Vince is a child.


Nah doubt its Vince he actually reportedly was trying to beg Punk to stay, this has the stench of Triple H all over it. He's the one that let's his ego get in the way of business


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Might we get a watchable match tonight?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I am (if AJ is even watching) she is at home laughing at how stupid of an ending that was the same as the rest of us
> 
> :aj3


Exactly. AJ is at home loving her life and enjoying it with Punk. Neither of them fucking care what WWE or Vince do, but oh my god Vince thinks he's really getting one over on them with this garbage. 

Like I said a couple posts ago, he's a child.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Go to NJPW Cesaro... please.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Zoom-in unnecessary. Entire crowd is Cesaro section.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev vs. Cesaro. This should be good!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cesaro is so fucking lame


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

I love that they announce Rusev's weight in kilos INSTEAD OF YOUR EVIL IMPERIAL POUNDS.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

The Caesarian section


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Time squander the best physical talent they've ever had outside of Lesnar some more.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

cesaro section is strong tonight...even though he doesn't connect


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Time for the GOAT Rusev.

He needs Lana back:










VS

Cesaro


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> At least it wasn't a very strong chant in terms of volume.


*I thought you were complaining because Divas got chants all night. I was like...really?*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cesaro wrestles goodly. More goodlier than most on the roster.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWE's "Creative" team, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

AJ probably doesn't give two shits about Nikki breaking the record. She is happily married, rich, and away from the company.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If I go to a show anytime soon I am going to create a Rusev section! :rusevyes


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Zangeif vs Sagat

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The only way Sting/Big Show isn't an epic failure is if Sting absolutely squashes him and wins the match and devastates him with his bat afterward and Big Show never wrestles again. Either that or a time machine back to 1995...


Michael Buffer is going to announce tonight's main event.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Cesaro and his showboating. Dude is too much:cesaro


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

safc-scotty said:


> Can you remember when they did the exact same finish vs Paige. Except that match continued and Paige got pinned.
> 
> Continuity WWE, continuity...


Another thing I've suggested. . . a continuity person on the payroll. As in, they have a set of calendars on their desk for each champion, and they tick off 30 days.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cesaro really could do with a win tonight. You have to think Rusev will get distracted and Cesaro will capitalise.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Cesaro and Rusev are too talented to be in the shit they are in right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro is too amazing.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

The way Cesaro wins and loses is a parody at this point. He will forever be looked at as a good hand- which is sad.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't watch every week so I'm very confused, are the authority faces now? They aren't acting very hellish when they come out and address the crowd but chat to Seth Rollins backstage like heels. JBL supports some heels but then later on supports the faces. Do heels and faces exist anymore?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Time for the GOAT Rusev.
> 
> He needs Lana back:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I thought you were complaining because Divas got chants all night. I was like...really?*


Nooo, not at all. Just that Nikki chant gave me a chuckle. I've been in and out of Raw with Football, so I haven't even seen every Diva segment, I don't think.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a move by Cesaro!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Wasn't the whole point of the revolution to stop the Bellas? Wouldn't it have made more sense to have her fall short and the revolution succeed? 

Doesn't the Bellas win kinda kill the revolution?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Was that a "We want lana! No we don't!" Chant?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Nikki beating AJ's record is going to bring more attention to the divas division, than Charlotte winning would.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cesaro should shave off his leg hair and also his giant nipples.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Lana not on the Ziggler/Rusev NoC graphic - is she off TV with her injury? Summer Rae is on the graphic, found it strange that Lana wasn't.

Rusev/Cesaro should be a good match!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> WWE's "Creative" team, ladies and gentlemen.


At least they occasionally crank out Shakespeare.


----------



## QuasiModo (Sep 10, 2015)

SHIV said:


> Charlotte isn't riding Space Mountain, but she sure as hell is riding Ric's coattails.





you never know, she could be. :evil


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crazy to see how far Rusev fell off. From working a semi main-event US title program with Cena to working some Days of Our Lives/Young & The Restless jobber bullshit program with some guy that looks like Richard Simmons bastard son.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Michael Buffer is going to announce tonight's main event.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Has Rusev got fat?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro could use a win here.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

And Rusev should be feuding with Cesaro not Ziggler.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cesaro's over in a casual, southern, "OBEDIENT" crowd. Rejoice @THANOS, @Cesaro Section, and @Miss Sally*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:vince4: "Cesaro is clearly over? WITH A SOUTHERN CROWD?!? Goddamn it, stop liking his boring European ass, you stupid ********!"


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Cesaro is a legit freak of nature. One of the best overall athletes in the world.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Go away


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ziggler giving summer a cock ring.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I hope rusev and cesaro beat up ziggler


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> Wasn't the whole point of the revolution to stop the Bellas? Wouldn't it have made more sense to have her fall short and the revolution succeed?
> 
> Doesn't the Bellas win kinda kill the revolution?


Doesn't it also make sense to save that payoff for a PPV?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What does Dolph have in his hand? :yoda


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dolph the heel


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ziggles going full heel.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

STOP STEALING RURU'S WOMEN, DOG ZIGGLER!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kinda wished that match was longer.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And Rusev's the heel?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

HUH Rusev lost???


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad Cesaro won.

But fuck this angle.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope to God Rusev cripples that ass hat Ziggler.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I like Dolph Ziggler but he's wearing my wife's pants and this story line with Fandango's dancing girl sucks.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

I miss heel ziggs


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> And its so stupid after the match Brie starts pulling out those tissues like "see look here i don't have any tits!".



She's ribbing her husband on International TV.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

AGAIN. how is Rusev the heel. 

Fuck Ziggler right now, seriously. Absolutely hate him in this role.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ziggler being a fucking heel. :lol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't know why I can't stand Ziggler, but man.. I really can't stand Ziggler.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler's such an asshole, when can we get the double turn already :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bah God that kick really dazed Rusev! :jr


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They continue to make Rusev look like a complete tool...Smh


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pretty impressive pinning maneuver.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sooooooo is Dolph gonna take Summer from Rusev, and Lana/Rusev will reunite?

Either way this shit is TRASH.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Unless this is a double turn then it MAKES NO SENSE AT ALL.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So let's take inventory here

Now Ziggler is stealing Summer from Rusev to

So now it's Ziggler, Lana, and Summer all against Rusev

And Rusev is the heel?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

More Jerry Springer shit in the Ziggler/Rusev fued.

I'm just happy Cesaro won, he needed that win.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They seriously need to change Summer´s hair colour. If I zap into that show every four weeks I don´t even realize it´s not Lana.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The burial of Rusev is imminent.

This is actually the most fucked up thing I've seen in a long time.

He's actually getting Ryder'd.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ItsaNewDay said:


> I don't know why I can't stand Ziggler, but man.. I really can't stand Ziggler.


Because he is a jobber.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I would get great satisfaction from Rusev Zack Rydering Ziggler at Night of Champions


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev selling like a boss!


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

woah this Dolph and Rusev thing just got interesting. Double change? Heel Ziggler and Face Rusev? Who knows...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't care about your fucking charity WWE.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So glad its the season premire of MONDAY NIGHT.....................FOOTBALL!!!!!!

Honestly at least they give me an exciting product without insulting my intellagence unlike the shit I've seen on twitter 2 nite, good night WWE each and every Monday night. I can't wait to see the ratings, Vince winters coming


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler is clearly paying back Summer Rae but fucking with her in the ring.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Pretty impressive pinning maneuver.


*vince voice*

"What a maneuver!"


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Glad Cesaro won but modern day wwe finds a way to make everyone look baf or meh in the process


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Poor kids having the Bella's forced on them


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Michael Buffer is going to announce tonight's main event.


And Tony Schiavone and Larry Zbyszko on commentary.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The kids love Nikki! :nikki


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't deny my attraction to Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ziggler is great in the ring, but I think he sucks apart from that.

His character work or promos never ever interest me.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Bayley <3 said:


> Wasn't the whole point of the revolution to stop the Bellas? Wouldn't it have made more sense to have her fall short and the revolution succeed?
> 
> Doesn't the Bellas win kinda kill the revolution?


Didn't you watch that segment? Cena's fuck-toy started the revolution!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Again children with cancer, ow.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rusevs stock is plummeting


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

How dare that Rusev guy try to get over on his own ? Lets bury him :vince


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rusev as much of a heel here as he was during his feud with Show and Henry.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Cesaro / Rusev gets the piss break treatment even though Cesaro was really over tonight and then everyone's favorite Bulgarian Love Machine immediately gets punked post-match by Ziggler in a rather heelish fashion.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ItsaNewDay said:


> I don't know why I can't stand Ziggler, but man.. I really can't stand Ziggler.


Because he's fucking garbage.

The "Ziggler vs Lesnar" talk on this forum was some of the worst, most cringe worthy shit I've ever read. :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Connor was such a cute kid.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Cesaro's over in a casual, southern, "OBEDIENT" crowd. Rejoice @THANOS, @Cesaro Section, and @Miss Sally*


And he didn't job! :drose


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Cesaro's over in a casual, southern, "OBEDIENT" crowd. Rejoice @THANOS, @Cesaro Section, and @Miss Sally*


Crowd was all like *"CE....SARO!"*
:clap .... :clap :clap

@THANOS@Cesaro Section@Miss Sally


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

wwe likes cancer


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

These kids cancer survivor stories are giving me the feels!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Unless this is a double turn then it MAKES NO SENSE AT ALL.


ZIGGLER is secretly in love with RUSEV and is jealous of the hot women by his side. :hunter


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Love when they have the heels on mute and they pretend to be talking to each other.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope Vince realizes he ruined the closest thing he had to Brock Lesnar in burying Rusev.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm happy that that little girl found she was cancer free. In the midst of the terrible hunk of crap that has been RAW, that made me smile.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

mattheel said:


> Doesn't it also make sense to save that payoff for a PPV?


Exactly. . . except, it should have been six months ago.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Welp, I'm tapping out. uttahere


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I can't honestly name a single feud where Rusev felt like a heel. He always comes off patriotic, strong, prideful, and even sympathetic. 

those are not qualities of a heel.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Let's get ready everyone!


Here's the hype music for tonight's matchup. 

Sting vs The Giant.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

No way they have Rusev tap but Cesaro won at least. :clap


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Enough with these stupid Sonic commercials. They're not even close to being funny. I rather hear Becky Lynch cut a 10 minute promo than to watch or hear another one of these stupid Sonic commercials.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Since turning Raw on a little over an hour ago LITERALLY everything I have watched has been embarrassing and cringe worthy. This is so awful. 

Cena no selling a signature move to pop up for an AA to win. Cryback with the WOAT promo with Owens trying to carry Rybacks scripted lines and dead crowd to a segment but failed. Neville, Lucha Dragons and Stardust, Ascension with what was a match then they just ended it with no decision. This women's ERRRRRR I mean divas division ERRRRR I mean revolution. Potentially the only good match of the night Cesaro and Rusev has Ziggler involved.

I am legitimately embarrassed to be watching this.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The official name for Cesaro's pinning manuever: The Swiss Cake Roll.


----------



## calcuu (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuck WWE for making Cesaro look like such an afterthought in that match.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Somebody else has the feeling that Sting will not actualy wrestle tonite? Like the moment he steps in the ring or something, there´s gonna be fuckery, he´s gonna be jumped by Rollins, or Big Show alligns with the Authority again is my guess


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I can't honestly name a single feud where Rusev felt like a heel. He always comes off patriotic, strong, prideful, and even sympathetic.
> 
> those are not qualities of a heel.


He's not MURRRRICAN, so by default, he's the heel :vince3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@A-C-P *Well, did you finish that beer? It's almost time for PEEEEEEEEEEEE MOOOOOOOOOOODE!*


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope Rusev destroys Ziggler at NoC and gets his career back up and running.

Rusev has loads of potential, Ziggler doesn't.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Love when they have the heels on mute and they pretend to be talking to each other.


Rhubarb rhubarb.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The idea of Paige settling down right now is hilarious! :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WCW garbage main event......in 2015.....

:eyeroll


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I can't honestly name a single feud where Rusev felt like a heel. He always comes off patriotic, strong, prideful, and even sympathetic.
> 
> those are not qualities of a heel.


HES A FACE TO ME DAMNIT!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ted said:


> The idea of Paige settling down right now is hilarious! :lol


its not a wedding ring
i bet its his house key and he wants her to move in with him


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ted said:


> The idea of Paige settling down right now is hilarious! :lol


Remember, spouse, this is my house!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rusev shot a fish in his dressing room.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Everybody take a drink when Cole says season premiere!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

HOW IN THE HOLY MOTHER OF FUCK IS RUSEV A HEEL? 

ELGDAJAWOIRLJHEIAOEJRIAEPWo4HE FUCKING WWE


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This storyline is so beyond fucked up right now


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Rusev's got 99 problems, and bitches are all of them.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Summer is getting a spanking. :rusev


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This shit is so stupid, and anyone involved in writing it deserves to be fired.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck you Rusev, just jumped out of my fucking skin.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> The burial of Rusev is imminent.
> 
> This is actually the most fucked up thing I've seen in a long time.
> 
> He's actually getting Ryder'd.


Just another thing I called the second he got put in that feud with Cena, it would be the beginning of the end of Rusev, one of the most shameful fucking wastes in the history of this company.. Rusev and Reigns could have had some some great feuds in the future when they got their footing, but that is slipping away..


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ziggler is heel and Rusev is face, yet WWE is trying to tell us otherwise.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Prepare your anus :rusevyes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So WWE is going to ignore that potential domestic violence situation right there? Rusev seemed like he was about to Ike Turner her ass.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"Ru!"*, and Rusev behind the door.

:lmao


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Crowd was all like *"CE....SARO!"*
> :clap .... :clap :clap
> 
> @THANOS@Cesaro Section@Miss Sally


Shout out to New Day for starting the next big Chanting Trend :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty much every storyline WWE has right now makes no sense.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rusev has very flatulent facial expressions...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day Rocks!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Rusev has that legitimacy. Scary dude.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They should continue to say fuck it with this Ziggler, Summer, Rusev, Lana storyline and have one of the girls announce they are pregnant. Maury on Raw, who is the father!?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god Cody what have they done to you?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

New Day makes me want more recaps. 
#recaprevolution


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Abel Headliner said:


> So WWE is going to ignore that potential domestic violence situation right there? Rusev seemed like he was about to Ike Turner her ass.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Christ i wanna suck on stephs big ol natural titties!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Let's get ready everyone!
> 
> 
> Here's the hype music for tonight's matchup.
> ...


Absolutely the greatest night in the history of our sport.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Santa Snoth said:


> Vince is thinking AJ is just devastated right now :ti


I wonder... does Dunn or someone intercept the ratings before they get to McMahon and give him fake numbers? 

I mean, if anyone is "devestated" it is the fans you just pissed on with that stupidity. And they wonder why they are tanking near sub 3 million territory? I hope to fucking god the numbers come out tomorrow and it is a bloodbath. 

Hey USA... cancel Raw and give us Lucha Underground!


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Could any less fucks be given about this six man tag match at NoC?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> They should continue to say fuck it with this Ziggler, Summer, Rusev, Lana storyline and have one of the girls announce they are pregnant. Maury on Raw, who is the father!?


And have Hornswoggle be revealed as the father :vince2


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Poor Cody and Neville relegated to the pre show.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Y2-Jerk said:


> They should continue to say fuck it with this Ziggler, Summer, Rusev, Lana storyline and have one of the girls announce they are pregnant. Maury on Raw, who is the father!?


Of course leading to the second greatest abortion angle in WWE history.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Cesaro Section said:


> Shout out to New Day for starting the next big Chanting Trend :laugh: :laugh:


Should be:

"FIRE...THE WRITERS!"


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Stardust covets the prestigious Kickoff slot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie is so hot tonight!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

If Slow beats Stang, LOL.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ABigLegend said:


> Rusev has that legitimacy. Scary dude.


He could have been the next Brock Lesnar and those fuckers ruined it.

That scene of Triple H holding Big Show's hand while Stephanie looked at it needed a Brazzers logo on it by the way.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait, will Sting actually win a WWE match tonight?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey guys, remember when Vince and Steph held him hostage in his job basically because of financial issues and he was going to lose his house if he didn't do everything they told him to do? 

No? Yeah me either they're best friends now


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Problem Solver. So Big Show is the new Tomko.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Big Show, you know what to do." 
"You say jump, I ask 'face or heel?'"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol this match against Big Show might be the only match Sting is going to win in WWE, huh? :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> And have Hornswoggle be revealed as the father :vince2


Makes just as much sense as this storyline. Why Not!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Call me crazy but didn´t they babyface hype the Sting appearance not even three hours ago and now they hate Sting and want Big Show to kill him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Its next :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sting vs The Giant like its 1995 MYGULL! :jbl


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well it is time for Sting!


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Was kimbo slice handling the truck with Seth's statue ?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Folks ... it's 2015 ... this is the main event ... and that is all lol.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

2nite the E is just telling their remaing fans NOT apart of the wwe puke-a-verse to change the channel period. From dumb ass storylines, retared bookings, not annoucing ahead of time the RAW debut in ring of sting, having so called heels promte cancer research and I go on here........

#WWELogic


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> Let's get ready everyone!
> 
> 
> Here's the hype music for tonight's matchup.
> ...


The childhood memories are real.:mj2

My mom use to tell me to go to bed by 10pm so I'd mute the TV and close the door so that she didn't know I was still up watching Nitro and Raw.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JBL - "Sting vs. The Giant."

That says it all.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Let's get ready everyone!
> 
> Here's the hype music for tonight's matchup.
> 
> Sting vs The Giant.





Hysteria said:


> Absolutely the greatest night in the history of our sport.


*THAT'LL PUT ALOT OF BUTTS IN SEATS!*


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF? Sting v Show is actually happening? I thought it would be a fake out.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Rusev has very flatulent facial expressions...


Rusev pe-ewtria, Rusev flatchka.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JBL calling Big Show "The Giant." Whatta mark.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sting better win tonight if he plans on winning a match in WWE.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Problem Solver. So Big Show is the new Tomko.


YOU WISH; cause then there would be a Captain Charisma somewhere on this fucking titanic.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for Monday Nitro Raw's Main Event


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Pretty much every storyline WWE has right now makes no sense.


At best make no sense. How many of them at this rate are outright destructive to those involved?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> JBL calling Big Show "The Giant." Whatta mark.


What year is it again? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Abel Headliner said:


> The childhood memories are real.:mj2
> 
> My mom use to tell me to go to bed by 10pm so I'd mute the TV and close the door so that she didn't know I was still up watching Nitro and Raw.


*SAME!* :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Smackdown becomes (or just continues to be) PEE MODE


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Nikki and Foxy should have a live sex Bellabration!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Time for Monday Nitro Raw's Main Event


I give it under 10 minutes for fuckery.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match is gonna suck


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck Big Show


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

live sex bellabration next week?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I have no problem with this match


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Tyson big show Tomko


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They are actually going through with it. Big Show main event.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ted said:


> What year is it again? :lol




Nineteen Twenty Fifteen.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling it's going to be a fake Sting.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> I give it under 10 minutes for fuckery.


I give it... three minutes.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

One of the most celebrated athletes in the world today...The Big Show.

:grin2:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Representing the NWO we have The Giant!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Lesnar?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ted said:


> Nikki and Foxy should have a live sex Bellabration!


Now that I would turn on Smackdown for!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This got fuckery written all over it.

Kudos for the authority doing a jobber entrance. Keeping those egos in check


----------



## QuasiModo (Sep 10, 2015)

MrJT said:


> Christ i wanna suck on stephs big ol natural titties!


:gtfo


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Undertakerowns said:


> WTF? Sting v Show is actually happening? I thought it would be a fake out.


Wait for the fuckery to ensue IMO


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki Bella alone is reason enough to watch Smackdown.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sting to be ambushed and thus not compete in 3...2...1...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> The childhood memories are real.:mj2
> 
> My mom use to tell me to go to bed by 10pm so I'd mute the TV and close the door so that she didn't know I was still up watching Nitro and Raw.


I had to go to bed at 8:30. :mj2


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The_It_Factor said:


> Lesnar?


Viks are playing. Lesnar has no time for Raw.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

xerxesXXI said:


> live sex bellabration next week?


It is going to be on Smackdown.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

He better take that dam t-shirt off


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:hmm It's 9:48. WAIT for the fuckery. Just WAIT for it.*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Is this Raw... or Nitro?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

good pop for sting

why no trench coat tho?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This 1998 Nitro main event.







*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ted said:


> Representing the NWO we have The Giant!





Might as well bring him out with the NWO music, with a cigar in his mouth and Dennis Rodman by his side. Only way to save this debauchery.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Sting is the most over and second most interesting thing on the show. in 2015. Good lord


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm gonna be a kid and act like I'm watching WCW Monday Nitro back in the 1998.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Nikki Bella alone is reason enough to watch Smackdown.


Nikki reason for watching anything...kek


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KaineSpawnX said:


> I give it... three minutes.


I was going with five, but too much show left.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Why do they keep saying the title eluded him.. he never went for it. He was never in WWE. Never fought for the title. 

Dumb as fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *:hmm It's 9:48. WAIT for the fuckery. Just WAIT for it.*



Wait for it... It has been going on for almost the last 3 hours straight :ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sting is going to wrestle in his shirt.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Ted said:
> 
> 
> > Nikki and Foxy should have a live sex Bellabration!
> ...


Now thats a main event, in any bedroom in the world


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol since when do non title matches get these type of introductions?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

99 WCW PPVs, 89 with matches, 9 champions. All three of those numbers end with 9. Go ahead, JBL, compare it to Netflix.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FIGHT!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is the combined age of this mach 100 years? Maybe slightly under it.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What kind of fuckery can be expect WF?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This needs that Michael Buffer touch.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I have to admit, Michael Buffer looks hotter than I remember. Forgot to mention it was time to rumble though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

T. SHIRT. TIME.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The 49ers punted the ball and Vikings went 3-out and punted in the time it took for these two guys to make it to the ring.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

So he only takes the shirt off when its ppvs


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol :maury
In a damn T Shirt.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

How is Sting gonna overcome this 7 foot, bipolar monster?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Side note: Lillian Garcia really looks hot tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H looking at Sting like:

_"I went over motherfucker"_ :trips


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Did Cole just start talking about how "far" we've come in sports entertainment? What? Is he watching the same match?


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Big Show the cornerstone of WCW :cole


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WCW was always trash. Could never compete with WWF's main events. Look at this trash.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rip his shirt off and chop him Big Show!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sting wrestling his first match on Raw should be a big deal, but WWE doesn't know how to book shit these days. Sad.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I can't wait for the Hogan Vs Goldberg match after this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hogan wasn't a cornerstone of WCW on Monday's? fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sting looks really tacky wearing t-shirts to the ring.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ted said:


> Nikki and Foxy should have a live sex Bellabration!


:Oooh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why don't they create a cool bullet proof like vest with the Sting logo on the front for him to wear? Would look better.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Stone Hot said:


> So he only takes the shirt off when its ppvs


Yes you gotta pay extra for saggy titties and pregnancy stripes. It´s like a Sunny skpe session.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sting wrestling with the tshirt just like the good ol tna days


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sting moves around fuckin quick for 56. No denying that


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

theres like 15 minutes left and the match is over


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking hell, really??!??! REALLY?!?!?!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This is stupid. I hate WWE.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

What a fucking joke.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roman Empire said:


> Did Cole just start talking about how "far" we've come in sports entertainment? What? Is he watching the same match?



We've come so far that the main events are the same as they were 20 years ago


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Sting's first ever match on Raw ending in DQ xD


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sting wins his first WWE match ever!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sting is a weasel and a thief!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

-_-


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sting gonna win the title on Sunday?

:banderas


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Sting moves pretty well for a 56 year old.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where's the rest of WCW to come out and help Sting!!!


good timing Cena. :cena3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Usually only fat or flabby guys wear t-shirts. Sting shouldnt need to.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

and that's it. fuckin rollins doing the run in holding his belts


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:LOL THERE IT IS! THEY MADE YOU WAIT 3 HOURS TO SEE 3 MINUTES OF STING DOING GENERIC MOVES BEFORE A DQ!*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Time to make this a tag team match, PLAYA!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol. This company :lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Of course Cena saves Sting


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

FUCK THIS SHIT.

Great job with Seth coming out......but Cena ruins it all. Fuck Cena.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Who else was expecting Hogan to come out instead of Cena to save Sting?


----------



## QuasiModo (Sep 10, 2015)

fuck off cena


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Absolutely DISGUSTING. 

Cena standing with Sting...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

tag match


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Was about to type "Cena saves" when, just then....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Tag team match time, playa?

holla, holla, holla


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Well you can't have a WCW rematch, without WCW Booking.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> I can't wait for the Hogan Vs Goldberg match after this.


I'm quite excited for the Rey Mysterio/Eddie Guerrero match myself.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tag match incoming.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

tag match playa


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

I knew it was going to be bad but WOW lmfao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Tag Match now


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Teddy H


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well Sting finally won a match in WWE.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:Maury:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tag match Playas!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

lemme guess tag match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course a tag team match. It's SMACKDOWN

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Triple H has been posessed by the spirit of Teddy Long


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So now Sting's first Raw match will now include John Cena. 

Fuck this. I'm out.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Tag team playa!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A tag match:lmao
I can't :lmao

This fucking company needs to just fold. :lmao


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

They just can't keep Cena away. He's like a fucking STD.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

FUCK OFF WITH THIS TAG MATCH SHIT :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And it starts NOW, right after a commercial


:vince$


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Referee Charles Roberts, 
The Giant
Sting

and technically Terror Ryzing (HHH)

All representing WCW.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is Teddy Long when you need him?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ho hum ho hum, this is painful on so many levels


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why didn't they just advertise a tag team match in the beginning?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why the hell do they have Seth run to the ring with TWO belts in his hands????

:lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

You people had to know Seth was coming out its last raw before the ppv, the main players gotta come out and hype up the match stuff more and to be a heel and ruin the sting match


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A guy in his early 40s and a guy in his mid-50s main eventing a wrestling show in 2015. I thought TNA came on during Wednesdays on some pissant channel nobody's heard of, not Mondays on the USA Network.

:tyson


----------



## QuasiModo (Sep 10, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Side note: Lillian Garcia really looks hot tonight.


fap fap fap..............

:trips9


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

What do wrestlers actually do during commercials? Do they just stare at each other, looking stupid?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The commercials. OH MY GOD.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

TheAbsentOne said:


> They just can't keep Cena away. He's like a fucking STD.


he's herpes


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

WWE still trying to use legends to get Cena over.

When will they realise it doesn't work because he sucks?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Kane shoulda come to the rescue to take out Rollins

instead of Cena


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Triple H doing his best Teddy Long impression. :ha


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*And Sting's first WWE win is a fucking DQ.

:lmao :lmao :lmao*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Such bullshit, so they can restart this match but they can't restart the divas title match? which was a huge match btw with alot on the line, but no they can restart a shit match with Big Show with nothing on the line.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth should wear his shirt too, so that Sting looks less conspicuous.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paul "Teddy Long" Levesque


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ted said:


> Where is Teddy Long when you need him?


Only one man knows.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

What a build up to NOC

Sunday is a MUST see event after this build!!!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why can't they have Sting come out with a trench coat and baseball bat and act mysterious? And fuck, mother fucker can't even wear proper ring attire. 

Fuck off. unkout


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder who will win this match?


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So now Sting's first Raw match will now include John Cena.
> 
> Fuck this. I'm out.



Wasn't sure you were gonna be around after Romo's drive last night


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Can I switch channels and watch The Rock vs Mankind? No? I have to watch shitty Sting and Giant?

uttahere


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I'm quite excited for the Rey Mysterio/Eddie Guerrero match myself.


I'm gonna call the WCW Hotline, so I can get all the scoops on the Rey/Eddie, Goldberg/Hogan matches, because you know...the Internet doesn't know everything!

Oh and I'm still waiting for Miss Hancock to dance!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Now, why wouldn't HHH just book a handicap match? Why is he being fair?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Time for Sting to sit on the apron while Cena wrestles Big Show :mj4*


Hawkke said:


> :heston
> :heston
> :heston :heston :heston


*Fixed :cudi.*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Last time I saw Sting vs. Giant on TV, wrestling was great...so a really long time ago.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

Sting can't seem to do anything without Cena being included. Christ.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Tag match will be better than the singles match would have been.

And these "It's a trap!" anti-smoking commercials are weak. Stop patronizing people. We know smoking's bad. That commercial has gotten exactly 0 people to quit smoking.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

We need to get a #CancelRaw trend and petition going for USA.... and then force them to put Lucha Underground in one of those hours instead! Wishful thinking I know. 

Someone with pockets get behind LU... please. You can do what Bischoff and WCW couldn't, put this shit company out of our misery!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh WWE.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena's going to wrestle for 90% of the match, Sting gets a few hits in, and tags Cena back in to get the pin on Rollins. 

"WATCH STING SPORTS ENTERTAIN FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER ON RAW!!!!" :vince2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a joke of a match!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Can I switch channels and watch The Rock vs Mankind? No? I have to watch shitty Sting and Giant?
> 
> uttahere


Butts→seats


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Couldn't have Sting get a clean win over a (primarily) WWE wrestler without SuperCena getting a piece?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Such bullshit, so they can restart this match but they can't restart the divas title match? which was a huge match btw with alot on the line, but no they can restart a shit match with Big Show with nothing on the line.


This is a great point, but they are counting on their fans not to think logically.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> Tag team match time, playa?
> 
> holla, holla, holla


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Boss said:


> Tag match will be better than the singles match would have been.
> 
> And these "It's a trap!" anti-smoking commercials are weak. Stop patronizing people. We know smoking's bad. That commercial has gotten exactly 0 people to quit smoking.


I'm extremely against smoking but these shitty commercials make me want to go spend 500 bucks on cartons of them out of spite. Bet I'd have a better time smoking them all in one sitting than watching tonight's raw.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Loose Reality said:


> Now, why wouldn't HHH just book a handicap match? Why is he being fair?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cause HE TURNED AGAIN. Now he´s pro Sting again. HHH turned so often, it makes Big Show´s head hurt.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

please, retire!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

so the ref's decision wasn't final in the case of this dq. this product is hilarious. it's incredible that some fans think the current wwe product is better than wcw 200. astounding!!


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

So it went from "stings first match on raw" 
to shilling Cena being his partner as a big thing


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Not a fan of the match, but its pretty amazing to see how far Seth Rollins has come from, being Tyler Black in ROH, to main-eventing RAW with Sting and Cena...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Come to think about it, it's been kind of a WCW type of day today, with "Stunning" Steve Austin being announced for WWE 2K16 and knowing that the showcase will start with his career in WCW and not suddenly pick up with King of the Ring 1996, but I digress.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

You're no Teddy Long Triple H!!


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Holy terrible Raw. They hyped up this RAW so hard at the beginning but everything has been half assed. Historic my ass.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> I'm quite excited for the Rey Mysterio/Eddie Guerrero match myself.


They had some cool themes though. lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth makes everything Great!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seth is so fucking athletic. I don't think anyone gets thrown into the air the way he does.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Rollins' leap though


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Having Sting wrestle on free tv before the network ppv is really telling of what Vince thinks about Sting.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Fucking Cena :deanfpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow its really getting bad in here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it too much to ask for a Lex Luger run in?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That drop was just Rollins showing off a CrossFit exercise.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

JBL said season premiere again its time to take another drink!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

They STILL play up this shit of "CAN CENA GET BIG SHOW UP?!?!?"

That fucking happened in 2004. We've seen it dozens of times. WHY.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So now they are going to try and convince us YET AGAIN Cena can't lift Big Shoe

:ha


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Does Cena have to go for an AA attempt every 2 seconds of the match?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So Cena must do all the work since Sting is old now , Rollins vs Sting getting 15 mins on sunday?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, heres your main event with sting. 95 percent cena with a late hot tag that'll last a min. What bait and switch fuckery


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth Rollins, master of the "Mwahahaha!"


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

I wish I had a case of beers so I can drink away this terrible abomination 3 hours of trash.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ted said:


> Seth makes everything Great!


indeed. Instead of just 'agony' of this main event thanks to Seth it is now 'great agony'. :Cocky


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Sting is main eventing Raw tonight! Be sure to tune in to see all the crazy action from John Cena while Sting stands in the corner!


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

season premiere ? wtf does that supposed to mean ? I thought their season never ends


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Undertakerowns said:


> Having Sting wrestle on free tv before the network ppv is really telling of what Vince thinks about Sting.


You think Sting cares? He's getting paid


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

SHIV said:


> Is it too much to ask for a Lex Luger run in?


Isn't he in a wheelchair?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

At least they were smart enough to put The Rock's first non singles match on ppv. Sting has to be hot knowing that he's the only part timer working a Raw match


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So now they are going to try and convince us YET AGAIN Cena can't lift Big Shoe
> 
> :ha


I know right lol..Cena has lifted pretty much everybody..the guy is strong but its not impressive anymore


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SHIV said:


> This is a great point, but they are counting on their fans not to think logically.


And sitting their with there heads up their asses wondering why they are absolutely tanking in the ratings.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth could have had an easy night but he had to come running toward the ring holding both belts. :fuckedup


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Seth Rollins bores me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is horrendous


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

SHIV said:


> Is it too much to ask for a Lex Luger run in?


Luger will wheel in.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SHIV said:


> Is it too much to ask for a Lex Luger run in?


You mean roll in?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok since this is a WCW Nitro Main-event, we need WCW Nitro fuckery.

Hogan to interference and attack Sting when THE GIANT is in the Scorpion Death Lock. Booker T comes out, points at Hogan, and says IM COMIN FOR YOU ..... and knocks out Hogan for the recent racist comments, Nash & Hall attack Booker, THE 4 HORSEMEN comes out to attack Nash & Hall, The 4 Horsemen & Sting celebrate, only for Flair to turn on Sting and kick his ass. Then LEX LUGER comes out to help Sting, only to get attacked by SCOTT STEINER because Scott Steiner is mad that Luger said Steiner's body fat is 3% and Luger's is 2%. As STEINER flexes his muscles, a FAKE Sting shows up and attacks Steiner. The real Sting shows up and they have a 1 on 1 face off. The fake Sting kicks the Real Sting's ass and the fake Sting takes off his mask and its...........its............its. THE WALL BROTHER.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jawh Sheena wll ovr cum dem oddzz!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does Cena have a pulse?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> At least they were smart enough to put The Rock's first non singles match on ppv. Sting has to be hot knowing that he's the only part timer working a Raw match


1. Sting isn't anywhere near Rock's level.

2. Sting hasn't been a draw since 1997/8.

3. Sting fucking sucks.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This match sucks.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I really don't understand why some force yourself to watch if your not enjoy it. I really don't


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Fucking tag sting in already. What fuckery


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Sting's first Raw match is getting "boring" chants.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Botchy SinCara said:


> I know right lol..Cena has lifted pretty much everybody..the guy is strong but its not impressive anymore


We've seen him lift big show AND Edge at the same time.

come on son.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rollins points at his partner. "This is my Show!" Happy tears.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Worst splash ever :lol


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

RAW was terrible tonight. And btw why hasn't Owens had a match on RAW in like 3 weeks. Comon he is one of there best performers.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


Still waiting for that Sting 1 on 1 Wit Da Undatakah myself.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The time it took Big Show to climb to the second rope. :ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> You mean roll in?


Luger looks terrible!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That little "Lets go Rollins" chant earlier

:lol


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Ted said:


> Does Cena have a pulse?



I doubt Nikki requires him to.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena hogging the spotlight as usual


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

[email protected] Seth going to the wrong corner for tag after selling. Dude is so good.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I can't believe in one night I went from watching Cena Vs Sheamus to basically watching Cena Vs Big Show.

I deserve a cookie for this one.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

gabrielcev said:


> RAW was terrible tonight. And btw why hasn't Owens had a match on RAW in like 3 weeks. Comon he is one of there best performers.



Can't have a fat guy making all the guys with Da Look look bad every week

wens2


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

joker sting tagged in!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Vader is almost 60 and he can move circles around Big Show


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> I really don't understand why some force yourself to watch if your not enjoy it. I really don't


hoping it night be good..notm like anything else is on ...just because we like something dont mean we are not allowed to criticize it


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

gabrielcev said:


> RAW was terrible tonight. And btw why hasn't Owens had a match on RAW in like 3 weeks. Comon he is one of there best performers.


Maybe he will take Ryback's IC Title at Night of Champions!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Sting with the Cloverleaf! 
-Cole


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Yknow, every raw for the past 3 or 4 months I've found at least a few things to like if not absolutely love. 

Tonight has had nothing. Nothing. I tapped out last week during the Lana/Summer Rusev/Ziggler garbage.. came back for the main event. At least enjoyed that. 

This has sucked from beginning to end.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Scorpion what Saxton?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins retaining on Sunday

:banderas


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:Maury


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

:eyeroll


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

welp Sting for sure isn't winning Sunday


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Fuck off son.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sting 1-1 in the wwe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"Scorpion!...Sting!..Stinger!...Scorpion!"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I realize it's sting but you did just have your WWE champion tap out on live tv.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

dat pop!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I really don't understand why some force yourself to watch if your not enjoy it. I really don't


I come here for the camaraderie and the quick witted comments that keep me laughing. Otherwise I would merely DVR RAW and be in bed by 9:00.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Stings knees are pretty banged up. He can't even do the death lock properly.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So Rollins is retaining.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins is going to tap!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins tapped like such a bitch :lmao

Like he's not the WWE World Heavyweight Champion or something.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The fuck was with the commentary.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins retaining on Sunday
> 
> :banderas


As if there was ever a chance they'd let sting hold the WWE title.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth Rollins tapped. Our weak champion tapped out to the legend Sting. 


Who heads to the WCW inspired Night of Champions PPV. Would Sting win at that historic event?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rollins is going to do a Jericho on sunday?

Jericho beat both Rock and Austin on the same night, Rollins beating Cena and Sting on the same night?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I realize it's sting but you did just have your WWE champion tap out on live tv.



Twice in the last 2 months :reneelel


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Welp another week and another RAW were The New Day was the best segment (and match) of the night.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

At least Rollins didn't lose to the death drop... one of the weakest finishers ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He tapped way too quickly. fpalm


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

SuperRoids AA's the Big Shit

GayBL: "No Way"

Yeah because we haven't seen this happen millions of times already, fucking dumbass


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

That tap out hahahaha wtf


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That was a disgusting finish.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show still selling that AA lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The World Champion just tapped to a half assed Sharpshooter in 3 seconds. Great way to sell your title match WWE kay2.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He tapped so fast!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

gabrielcev said:


> RAW was terrible tonight. And btw why hasn't Owens had a match on RAW in like 3 weeks. Comon he is one of there best performers.


Because then we wouldn't have time for all tha 'amazing' divas revolution matches!

#Grrlpower #GirlzRuleBoyzDrool#CharlotteIsAMan


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well ... that happened. g'night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I didn't even get to post the La Parka gif because we didn't hear Seth Rollin's theme.*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Sting's music is fucking awful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Change this show's name to Monday Night New Day. It's their show right now.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

NEW DAY TIME!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I realize it's sting but you did just have your WWE champion tap out on live tv.


Not only tapped but tapped super fast! >


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I realize it's "just part of the business", but it's 2015, are we not at the point where heels are allowed to win... And win clean?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*What a shit RAW.*


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Lol Triple H and Stephanie holding Rollins like a little baby.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Couple bad raws in a row.

Cya at Night of Champions.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

oleanderson89 said:


> Stings knees are pretty banged up. He can't even do the death lock properly.


That´s why Seth is the best in the business. He tapped out so fast, that it was over before Sting could fall on his ass. :grin2:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I actually think Stings theme isn't that bad.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> I really don't understand why some force yourself to watch if your not enjoy it. I really don't


If I didn't have this thread to distract me I wouldn't be watching.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

New Day special on the Network. Watching.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Rollins is going to do a Jericho on sunday?
> 
> Jericho beat both Rock and Austin on the same night, Rollins beating Cena and Sting on the same night?


If they do that then they have to follow up with Rollins vs Triple H at Survivor Series.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That ending made me want to blow my fucking brains out.

I actually HOPE their ratings are even lower for this show, because they deserve it after all the trash they put out on this show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awful booking. But I guess that is their way to "Sting won a match!" when after NOC he is going to be 0-2 on PPVs.


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

I think sting got some new hair gel... rubber cement.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I feel like I was just robbed of my evening. I stayed up for this sh^t?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

KingLobos said:


> Sting's music is fucking awful


We will show that Sting! :vince3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol switched over to MNF after Trips announced tag match, forgot to turn it back. When I did, Rollins was hugging Trips or some shit then fade-to-black.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Soooo boring tonight. Nothing but matches from last week. Big Show, Cena, and Rollins main evening. Yawn. It's cool to see Sting, the ref and Big Show all from WCW.

That look Stephanie gave Saxton was funny.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

gabrielcev said:


> Lol Triple H and Stephanie holding Rollins like a little baby.


Heel turn again. :grin2:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rollins tapping out wouldn't be happening if Reigns was champion 


Just saying


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Rollins is going to do a Jericho on sunday?
> 
> Jericho beat both Rock and Austin on the same night, Rollins beating Cena and Sting on the same night?


But Jericho was aided by NWO


Who's going to aid Seth Rollins......









Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose. 

Seth will be their 3rd man against the Wyatt family. Shhhh I revealed too much already. 


:curry2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I feel like I was just robbed of my evening. I stayed up for this sh^t?


I missed part of an NFL doubleheader for this! :frown2:


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Best part of the show. The Authority trying to comfort Rollins after his loss at the end there. He looked like a little kid who just seen a ghost run to his mommy and daddy.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Abel Headliner said:


> Ok since this is a WCW Nitro Main-event, we need WCW Nitro fuckery.
> 
> Hogan to interference and attack Sting when THE GIANT is in the Scorpion Death Lock. Booker T comes out, points at Hogan, and says IM COMIN FOR YOU ..... and knocks out Hogan for the recent racist comments, Nash & Hall attack Booker, THE 4 HORSEMEN comes out to attack Nash & Hall, The 4 Horsemen & Sting celebrate, only for Flair to turn on Sting and kick his ass. Then LEX LUGER comes out to help Sting, only to get attacked by SCOTT STEINER because Scott Steiner is mad that Luger said Steiner's body fat is 3% and Luger's is 2%. As STEINER flexes his muscles, a FAKE Sting shows up and attacks Steiner. The real Sting shows up and they have a 1 on 1 face off. The fake Sting kicks the Real Sting's ass and the fake Sting takes off his mask and its...........its............its. THE WALL BROTHER.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The World Champion just tapped to a half assed Sharpshooter in 3 seconds. Great way to sell your title match WWE kay2.*


This show makes me nauseous sometimes. Seth cant even be made to look competent on the go home RAW.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Can you imagine if Sting would give Cena the Scorpion Death Drop in the middle of the ring to close Raw?

Everyone would pop!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I can't believe Sting submitted Rollins. I still can't believe they got so desperate that they had Sting compete on Raw. :ti


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The only reason they had Sting wrestle on Raw was so he could could get a win on his record in WWE before losing yet again at NOC. No way was they gonna have Sting lose both matches he's had since coming to WWE, they had to throw him a pitty win so it wouldn't look like all he does is lose in WWE.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> But Jericho was aided by NWO
> 
> 
> Who's going to aid Seth Rollins......
> ...


That would be Epic! :rusevyes


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

(laughs hysterical at the "season premier" of Raw)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ted said:


> Isn't he in a wheelchair?


Oh Lord, fpalm I forgot.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rollins is going to win on Sunday and Sting is going to be 0-2 at the PPV.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

RatedR10 said:


> I can't believe Sting submitted Rollins. I still can't believe they got so desperate that they had Sting compete on Raw. :ti


They had to do something with Monday Night Football starting!


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Funny how the "season premier" of RAW is always at the beginning of football seasons. I wasn't even aware that RAW had seasons. Just a bullshit way to overhype the show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big Momma's House will be better than Raw!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SHIV said:


> This show makes me nauseous sometimes. Seth cant even be made to look competent on the go home RAW.


*And some guy tried to convince me that this was the norm in the Attitude Era :mj4. Seth would've beaten Sting with a chair and left him on his ass. That's how you build heat for a PPV match.*


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

So, this is confirmed that Rollins is going over, right? Whoever comes out looking strong on the go home show typically loses at the PPV...

Or is this an old way of thinking that I'm not aware has recently changed........


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ted said:


> They had to do something with Monday Night Football starting!


How about they book the show with even a small hint of intelligence


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

You think someone can make a gif of Rollings tapping. I just loved it


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jim Ross said:


> The fuck was with the commentary.


They being their usually terrible selves.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

SHIV said:


> Oh Lord, fpalm I forgot.



I was sure you were jesting.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

TBF...it's makes total sense that Seth would tap really fast. I mean, he is an opportunist that's always looking out for himself. This match literally had zero stakes. Why would he try to withstand a finisher submission move when there is nothing on the line and he has to defend both of his titles in less than a week. I'm not even mad at this one...


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And some guy tried to convince me that this was the norm in the Attitude Era :mj4. Seth would've beaten Sting with a chair and left him on his ass. That's how you build heat for a PPV match.*


Depends there were many slimey champs back in the day especially those that sided with Vince. Rollins has just only done that really .


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Sting wrestling in a t-shirt makes me depressed but he looked pretty good performance-wise until that commercial break.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> 1. Sting isn't anywhere near Rock's level.
> 
> 2. Sting hasn't been a draw since 1997/8.
> 
> 3. Sting fucking sucks.


:ti of course he isn't. Still funny tho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And some guy tried to convince me that this was the norm in the Attitude Era :mj4. Seth would've beaten Sting with a chair and left him on his ass. That's how you build heat for a PPV match.*


Just when you thought that Seth had turned the corner with his tour de force performance against Cena at Summerslam, he feuds with an elderly man over a statue and taps within a couple of seconds of being in a hold that really wasn't even locked in.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I actually think Stings theme isn't that bad.


I like it.

It an altered version of the Unholy Alliance theme.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> The only reason they had Sting wrestle on Raw was so he could could get a win on his record in WWE before losing yet again at NOC. No way was they gonna have Sting lose both matches he's had since coming to WWE, they had to throw him a pitty win so it wouldn't look like all he does is lose in WWE.


Pretty much. I think they finally realized that Sting needs to, you know, win a match or two here and there if he's to be main eventing for the world title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIV said:


> This show makes me nauseous sometimes. Seth cant even be made to look competent on the go home RAW.


Awful, nonsensical booking at it's finest. But it's obvious he's retaining at NOC.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

What about SHeamus though? He lost on the go home show and he has no match at NoC. I think rollins will win both matches and sheamus will cash in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Awful, nonsensical booking at it's finest. But it's obvious he's retaining at NOC.


You would think he would, but in the true spirit of WCW, watch Sting go over and Seth taps clean in milliseconds. :russo


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Table for 3 might be the best thing WWE has added to the Network going by this. This show reminds me of Alan Davies: As Yet Untitled which is quite a recent amazing show.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sting should have stayed away,


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If this Raw has left me with anything, it's the same overriding question that has been since WM 31.. Why Steven Borden Why? You had the distinction to be the ONE MAN strong enough in their convictions for decades to tell Vince McMahon to piss off (though probably quite more politely) AND YOU WERE 100% RIGHT IN YOUR REASONS AS THAT MATCH SHOWED!!! WHYYYY?????????? Especially if you don't get a title reign out of it!!

People were proud of you for holding out of WWE, I mean at least I was anyway.. Why is there always such an empty feeling when that last one falls.. When the last bastion of principal crumbles before your very eyes.. 
:fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIV said:


> You would think he would, but in the true spirit of WCW, watch Sting go over and Seth taps clean in milliseconds. :russo


:lol I seriously doubt it, especially with the way they half-assed this storyline. Sheamus could cash in and win the World title, though. But they did seem to tease that heavily prior to this week, so who knows about that.

Either way, awful booked main event and another main event tag match. Ugh.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> I'm dreading this RAW like I've never dreaded anything in my life. If Nikki Bella loses her title, shit is going to hit the fan. #CutForNikki


My wrists thank you, creative team. I didn't think you had it in you, but you made the right decision.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mifune Jackson said:


> Pretty much. I think they finally realized that Sting needs to, you know, win a match or two here and there if he's to be main eventing for the world title.


His loss to Triple H at WM still confuses me to this day, i mean why have Sting whos gonna be wrestling again in the future in big feuds lose to Triple H who pretty much never wrestles anymore? Triple H got nothing from that win. Plus it was Sting's first ever match in WWE, having him lose was fucking pathetic. Wonder who booked the winner of that match......

See had they had Sting go over at WM they wouldn't have had to have this last minute shit tag match to make him look like a threat.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm fucking done. It's so bland and stupid and boring that it's not even worth watching anymore.

I'll watch the PPV's and NXT specials but that's it. Fuck Raw.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Ouch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

GetDown said:


> Ouch.


Piledivers are banned but they're still allowed to do stuff like this, Germans like that look more dangerous than any piledriver.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> His loss to Triple H at WM still confuses me to this day, i mean why have Sting whos gonna be wrestling again in the future in big feuds lose to Triple H who pretty much never wrestles anymore? Triple H got nothing from that win. Plus it was Sting's first ever match in WWE, having him lose was fucking pathetic. Wonder who booked the winner of that match......


You are right. Sting's losing was baffling and completely nonsensical, especially when he embraced the guy who had just been hellbent on destroying him. So now they are left trying to undo the unnecessary damage that was totally an unforced error on booking's part. None of this would be needed and Sting would have more of an aura about him that was punctured with that loss, if he had only won vs HHH.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Good guy Rollins tapping to the scorpion death lock so fast so Sting's knees wouldn't break in half.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Triple H looked so mad at Big Show after the match!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> If this Raw has left me with anything, it's the same overriding question that has been since WM 31.. Why Steven Borden Why? You had the distinction to be the ONE MAN strong enough in their convictions for decades to tell Vince McMahon to piss off (though probably quite more politely) AND YOU WERE 100% RIGHT IN YOUR REASONS AS THAT MATCH SHOWED!!! WHYYYY?????????? Especially if you don't get a title reign out of it!!
> 
> People were proud of you for holding out of WWE, I mean at least I was anyway.. Why is there always such an empty feeling when that last one falls.. When the last bastion of principal crumbles before your very eyes..
> :fuck


hmm whats more valuable Telling Vince to piss off or another million dollars to retire on...

WWE needs Sting more than they realize. He is not just an old WCW guy they never had. Sting is a legit legend that is clean of drugs, alcohol, steroids, has no bad past, no sex tapes, no racist or homophobic rants. 

Sting is the squeaky clean legend WWE needs to parade around now and in the future.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I respect that Sting has shown up for this feud. I don't agree with how the WWE is booking him, but at least he's there or has taped segments. He obviously won tonight since Rollins is most likely retaining at NOC. As for Rollins, I'm glad they cut back on his screen time and his booking also speaks for itself. I don't see how him tapping out like a bitch is standard "chicken heel" but it is what it is.

I'm almost certain that Seth Rollins will surpass CM Punk's reign just so the WWE can stick it to Punk. 

The Charlotte/Nikki match is just one more reason why the Divas don't get the respect they're due on the main roster. There are no consequences to the matches. There's nothing revolutionary about typical WWE fuckery. That ending was unnecessary. 

I loved Roman's promo. I wish Dean had been given some mic time. Miz continues to play his part perfectly and Wyatt came off like a boss in their segment. 

New Day was gold as usual.

I saw that Sheamus lost. He barely has any cred left as MITB winner. His feud with Orton was such filler and now he's getting pinned clean. But most MITB winners have crap booking.

Paige and Sasha could've been a great feud, but the potential is being wasted. Sasha has beaten Paige more than once and for what? Bragging rights? It's just a win that's probably not leading to anything.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> hmm whats more valuable Telling Vince to piss off or another million dollars to retire on...
> 
> WWE needs Sting more than they realize. He is not just an old WCW guy they never had. Sting is a legit legend that is clean of drugs, alcohol, steroids, has no bad past, no sex tapes, no racist or homophobic rants.
> 
> Sting is the squeaky clean legend WWE needs to parade around now and in the future.


This is a good point. Stinger has been honest admitting to having a former alcohol and if Im not mistaken pill problem that he says could've easily killed him and destroyed his marriage, but the guy has been a clean family man and devotee to God for years and years now and helps other guys who veer off the path and is well respected. 

As for Stinger's decision: to quote Bret Hart in his book: "Vince Mcmahon is the custodian of wrestling history". Vince has barring Memphis, Portland and some other territories a vast majority of relevant US and Canada wrestling history. Sting by crossing over has ensured his career will be remembered by generations to come instead of the fading light dimming in TNA. Guy performs in front of crowds he hasn't performed the size of in well over a decade and gets to see the big machine he has eluded at work and I presume make strong money doing it. All these career-closing perks in exchange for being whored out some. The choice is easy to me in Sting's favor.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> I'm fucking done. It's so bland and stupid and boring that it's not even worth watching anymore.
> 
> I'll watch the PPV's and NXT specials but that's it. Fuck Raw.


You should. I do that and man 3 hours per month of WWE is good enough to not be burned out on this shit. lol


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Morningstar said:


> What do wrestlers actually do during commercials? Do they just stare at each other, looking stupid?


I remember Nikki pacing on the outside, and AJ playing with and fixing her hair. Stood out to me, because Nikki looked legitimately tense to me & deep in thought. Seemed totally removed from everything around her, whereas AJ was looking at the crowd more. 

Was weird to see Nikki suddenly become "on" when the cameras were on her, within a few quick seconds. Kind of puts it into perspective how much they're all actors.



ETA: As for tonight, this was one of the worst RAWs I've ever tried to sit through. Usually at least a few segments make me smile or are really good, but the most memorable ones are the ones that made me cringe. 

Would it have killed them to not have turned the main event immediately into a tag match? At least act like this "season premiere" is special, like they'd been doing all night.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

-The way that Charlotte and Nikki match ended really left a bad taste in my mouth. I really think it was wasted opportunity for Nikki in particular because her reign has been a joke, and this twin magic ending was just the cherry on her bullshit title reign. Nikki should really feel ashamed that WWE doesn't even have the faith in her to go out there and prove herself on TV and instead resort to a screwy finish..I guess it's fitting that she would retain her record in such a horrendous manner but it's still really sad nonetheless. 

How is anyone suppose to expect a good match between Charlotte and Nikki after this bullshit? I said this in another thread but if these girls had just went out there and did the best they could do, that would do more to garner interest in their match at NOC then this bullshit twin magic finish.

-I can already see WWE is building up to a Sasha Banks vs. Paige feud down the line and of course it will be predicated on the fact Paige can't beat Sasha....Which is a mistake, they really should've just traded victories and stopped wrestling every single week. I think a story where both women are rivals and equals in the ring that happen to bring the best out of each other is enough to sell a program but WWE thinks otherwise.

-I swear if WWE has Erick Rowan be the mystery wrestler that joins Reigns and Ambrose...I quit. If it's not Samoa Joe ,Baron Corbin or some other NXT guy... It's going to be a massive flop. Hopefully they don't trot out Kane in his old gear either.

- I know the intercontinental title is cursed but I wouldn't mind seeing what Kevin Owens could do or who he could feud with that title. Ryback with the title was cool at first because he never had a title, but he's not elevating the title at all.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was ok, better than last week for sure. Things I enjoyed were the New Day's antics with them retaining their Tag Titles against PTP. Sasha Banks continues to win although I hate to see Paige losing all the time. The Miz TV segment was cool with Reigns having a nice promo. Still think they should've feud a long time ago. I still find Ryback to be awkward sometimes but his promo with Kevin Owens was decent. Cena pulled double duty defeating Sheamus clean and then helping Sting to make the main event into a tag team match. Got to make Sting look strong by having him do his finisher on Rollins. I hope this means Rollins is winning on Sunday. And glad he got minimal screen time this week.

Now onto to the things I didn't enjoy. This Ziggler/Rusev feud really needs to stop. Ziggler has come across looking like the heel while Rusev looks like the sympathetic babyface. The writing for this baffles me and I don't know where it's going. Finally, that Divas Title match. It was an okay match but the finish really ruined it. How come the Bellas never got in trouble for using their twin magic a long time ago? Why did it take this long for it to change the outcome of the match? No logic at all. But it looks like Charlotte will win on Sunday with the added stipulations Steph added to the match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Was it just me or did anyone else think Kevin Owens, unsurprisingly to virtually... everyone, torch Ryback on the mic tonight?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shame they had to make Rollins' tap out just to make sure Sting got a WWE win. Great that Sting wrestled on Raw, something I didn't think he'd do tbh, and I'm sure the t shirt was just because it was a TV match, he'll im sure be back in his singlet on Sunday. 

Obviously Rollins is beating Sting on Sunday like I said, but the question is how, DQ? Or will Sting just lose clean as he got this token Raw win.

I'll check out Raw myself later to get a better perspective.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

Undertakerowns said:


> Ryback sounds so dumb. Like a really dumb roided jock.


That dumb fuck still tries to convince people that he can actually read.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

The ending was fine. It was Rollins being clever, he tapped out quickly so that his knees didn't take anymore damage ahead of his two title matches on Sunday.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

How many times has Seth lost clean in a non-title match since winning the title in WM? He's had great moments as a heel but some of his booking is just poor. He looked so weak last week and now this is his second time tapping as champion (to his main challenger as well). They've made it very obvious Seth is winning the title and that's a shame because I really wanted to see Sting win the title.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

The ending to raw was so predictable... Singles match, dual run ins, tag match.

Try harder WWE, wrestling in general feels so paint by numbers.

And this is the show that going to open up competition with Monday night football? Good luck.

If you thought the ratings tanked before, get ready for a bigger fall... I don't care how many old man Sting and overexposed big show WCW rematches you give us from 96, 97, and 98 WCW.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Seth Rollins tapped like a bitch


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Maybe he is getting a clean win over Sting at NOC. As good as it is seeing Sting wrestle on Raw, it may shut some people up who complain about part timers in that respect, they only did it to give Sting a token win, well that's what it looks like to me. I did think though they should have did it differently so Rollins didn't have to tap out.

It's as obvious as ever he's losing again on PPV, as if I ever doubted that fact.

There's always an agenda with them towards Sting, no matter how they try and dress it up for the viewers.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

So, as expected Paige vs Sasha is just like Paige vs The Bellas was. In other words, Paige being used to put people over by losing constantly. Paige's sole job this year has been to put people over and it pisses me off. One-sided feuds are a total joke and even worse when the favour the heels.


Sasha is currently getting the biggest push in Divas history. Both NXT and Raw. Sasha will get the title now and probably never lose a match ever. And to think, people say Paige is booked like Cena.....


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> .............said nobody ever.


The crowd chanted WE WANT KANE, when he returned at Hell in a cell 2013 when the wyatt family were attacking the Miz. So.... Owned

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYavz-Ef6YY


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Full recap for RAW + VIDEOS 
http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/131496/wwe-monday-night-raw-9-14-2015/


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Watching the RAW fallouts...

How did Cody Rhodes and The Ascension keep a straight face doing that? I mean seriously it was a whole other level of silly that

:Rollins

Especially when Konnor and Victor rise up from the floor.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sting dominating Big Show was just laughable to the point it was cringe worthy seriously we're supposed to believe this? More and more each week its harder to suspend my disbelieve for this crap. Several things that happen at Night Of Champions could very well have me cancelling the WWE Network, 3 Hour RAW's are just too fucking much I've had enough of this crap.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

WWE RAW Fallout, Sept. 14, 2015


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Steph dancing with the New Day was the highlight of Raw. You just know all three of them were thinking of tapping that ass while they moved to the beat.

Then HHH joining in made it a Moment of the Year candidate.


----------



## nosleep (Sep 15, 2015)

Hated it


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice punch attack Cena, you're such a great wrestler.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I did not watch (except New Day dancing with Steph & Trips lol), only read the results:

- What the fuck they are doing with Cesaro?

- Rollins is so boring at this point. Talk about overexposing. And please, don't have him to be the heel with his feud against H.

- Sting vs Big Show in the fucking main event. Cena vs Sheamus. Ryback & Owens feuding over a book.

- The Divas Revolution is full of shit. The women will never be as good like the NXT storylines are. NEVER.

+++ New Day vs PTP. I did not watch, but that at least sounds decent. I can't wait for Dudleyz vs ND.

If NOC is shitty (even if it has 1 good thing), i'm done with WWE (the Main Roster at least). Probably I will not read even results. It is that bad. New Day is awesome, but that's not enough.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

The old fart wrestled in a t-shirt. On Monday Night RAW. In his first televised match with the company.

Is he gonna do the same at NOC? What can he do in 6 days to improve his physique?

Screw him.


On a side note: His hair was looking slick with some extra bounce. I bet he uses a leave in conditioner.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thinking about it, i believe it could well be purely down to a decision by Sting wear the shirt on Raw tbh. He's had insecurities about his *cough* tits *cough* for years now, so he probably likes to wear it when he can, come the PPV though, I'd be very surprised if he's not wearing his wrestling singlet like he did at WM, he looked fine, in great shape, as he still is now.

I can understand people's thoughts on him wrestling in a shirt though, thanks to TNA and all that, and when he's wrestling id like to see him wear the singlet too. I've no idea why he just doesn't wear the Starrcade 97 gear, covers up his chest and he'd look great.

I'm more miffed we didn't get to see him in his fucking coat even once.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Austin sometimes wrestled in a shirt and Rock wrestled in a tracksuit are we really turning fashion critic now? :maury


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RCSheppy said:


> Nice punch attack Cena, you're such a great wrestler.


Oh my god. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


>


You should replace Hunter's face with Kevin Dunn's face.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

It was an awful raw one of the worst in recent memory

No cohesion, no sense, terrible promos, stupid grey characters one minute faces one minute heels

Stings t shirt, rybacks odd promo style, the dumb ass repeated dusty finish, Stephanie's odd face intervention...there's just too much that's terrible ugh

Just awful, thank the lord, you can dvr through it


----------



## Anon Fisher (Aug 24, 2015)

2015.


Main Event of RAW.


Sting & Big Show.


Big Show

Big Show


Big Show




Big Show


Big Show



Big Show






Big Show
















:heyman2


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, this Raw sucked asses, I'm not excited for NOC, I need more Roman, Lucha Dragons and Owens in my life.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Record ratings low in 18 years.

The industry is on its knees.


----------

